# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Τηλεόραση >  προβλημα με SONY  KV-32FQ75D

## tioklou

Γεια σας! επεσε στα χερια μου μια sony 32 με το εξης προβλημα!!! στην αναμονη το λαμπακι ειναι μονιμα αναμενο! παταω το κοθμπι προγραμματοσ πανω στην τηλεοραση να ανοιξει(δεν εχω τηλεχειριστηριο),ακουγεται το κλικ σβινει το λαμπακι και μετα απο 3 δευτερολεπτα ξαναακουγεται το κλικ του ρελε και ξαναναβει το λαμπακι χωρισ να ανοιξει η τηλεοραση!!! καμμια ιδεα? ευχαριστω παρα πολυ προκαταβολικα!!!!

----------


## tioklou

ειμαι τεχνολογος ιατρικων οργανων ομως εκτοσ απο ψυχρεσ κολλησεις δεν εχω ασχολιτηει με κατι αλλο σε θεμα τηλεορασεων! οποτε... θελω τη βοηθεια σας!!!

----------


## tioklou

manual service δστυχως δεν εχω!!! αυτα....

----------


## spiroscfu

πόσες φορές αναβοσβήνει το led

----------


## tioklou

τη βαζς στην πριζα,παταω το power και το led ειμαι μονιμα αναμενο!!! οταν πατησω το κοθμπι των καναλιων να ανοιξει,κανει κλικ,σβινει το λεντ και μετα απο 3 δευτερολεπτα ξανακανει κλικ το ρελε,και ξαναναβει το λεντ μονιμα!!! δεν αναβοσβινει!!!

----------


## tioklou

και μια φωτο απο το την πλακετα και το ρελε που κανει κλικ!!! καμμια ιδεα?

----------


## spiroscfu

αυτός ο ρελές πρέπει να είναι για το ptc μόνο,
έχει stand-by τροφοδοτικό? το main τροφοδοτικό βγάζει τάσης.

----------


## tioklou

σορρι για την χαζη ερωτηση ομω τι ενοεισ με το "stand-by trofodotiko"? δεν μετρησα καθολου το κυριο τροφοδοτικο ακομη!!!

----------


## spiroscfu

το stand-by είναι ένας μικρός μ/τ ή μικρό παλμοτροφοδοτικό για τα 5 ή 3,3V, για εξοικονόμηση ενέργειας.
Δες άν σου βγάζει τάσης το κύριο τροφοδοτικό, αν όχι μέτρα αν έχεις 320V στο μεγάλο ηλεκτρολυτικό στο πρωτεύον.

----------


## takisegio

φιλε μου οπως κοιταω στη φωτο που εβαλες δεξια στη ψυκτρα εχει ιχνη απο υγρα -σα και να ειναι σκασμενο -ελεγξε το
κοιτα και το FET Q6806 CHASSIS AE5A(αν το σασσι σου ειναι αυτο).ελεγξε επισης και τισ ασφαλειες
καθαρισε τη και λιγο γιατι θα γινεις καταμαυρος :Rolleyes:

----------

alex504 (11-06-11)

----------


## tioklou

το σασι ειναι το ΑΕ-5 ! Τα ψαχνω και ελπιζω να το λυσω το προβλημα γιατι τη λυπαμαι σαν τηλεοραση!!!!

----------


## tioklou

βρηκα καποιεσ πληροφοριες σχετικα με το τι να αλλαξω!!! οπωσ ειπε και ο φιλος takisegio ειναι το q6806 οπως επισησ διαβασα οτι πιθανον να ειναι και τα "ic 6604,r6666,ic6804,d6655,d6654! τι λετε? σε ποιο σημειο στο κυκλωμα να τα ψαξω? ευχαριστω!!!!

----------


## takisegio

μετρησε τα και προχωρα οποιο βρεις τζουφιο το αλλαζεις

----------


## tioklou

ευχαριστω πολυ!!!!!

----------


## tioklou

να κανω αλλη μια ερωτηση? αυτα τα ανταλλακτικα υπαρχουν εκτοσ sony? πηγα στον ασπρουλακη στο χαλανδρι και δεν εχει τιποτα απο αυτα μοθ λεει!!! τι να κανψ?

----------


## tioklou

του εδειξα κωδικουσ σονι

----------


## tioklou

ρωτησα στο φανο και μοθ πε οτι μπορει να μοθ αντιστοιχισει τουσ κωδικουσ!!! σας εχω ζαλισει!!!

----------


## tioklou

καλησπερα!!! μετα απο καιρο ασχοληθηκα λιγο με την τηλεοραση!!! βρηκα καμμενο το q6803 το οποιο μαλιστα φαινεται οτι ειχε ξανααλλαχτει γιατι ειναι το STP5NB40FP. εκανα τηλεφωνα σε 4-5 μαγαζια και δεν το εχουν! εχετε ιδεα που να απευθυνθω?

----------


## takisegio

ψαξε για αντιστοιχο

----------


## tioklou

λαθος μου το προηγουμενο μηνυμα!!! το Q6803 ηταν καλο! το ιδιο και το Q6804! ΤΟ ΚΑΜΜΕΝΟ ΗΤΑΝ TO Q6806 ΤΟ ΟΠΟΙΟ ΕΙΧΕ ΤΟ mosfet STP5NB40FP! δεν βρηκα ιδιο και εβαλα το P6NB80FP το οποιο ειναι μεγαλυτερο!!! η τηλεοραση δεν κανει τςρα ουτε καν τον ηχο του ρελε!!! εχει μονηματο κοκκινο λαμπακι αναμμενο!το λαθοσ μου ηταν οτι εβγαλα απο πανς τα 6803 και 6804 και τα ξανακολλησα!!! δεν ξερω τι αλλλο να κανω!!!

----------


## takisegio

μαλον δεν κανει αυτο που σου εδωσε -την εχω πατησει και εγω.σχεδιο εχεις;;

----------


## tioklou

το ρελε οκ ακουγεται(λαθοσ συνδεση καλωδιων ειχα κανει). οταν πατω ενα  καναλι να ανοιξει ,σβηνει το λαμπακι, και μετα απο 5 δευτερολεπτα  ξανααναβει μονιμα!
αλλαξα εκτοσ απο το q6806 kai to q6805 και παλι εβαλα το P6NB80FP! το μανθαλ δινει για q6805-6806 τα ιδια!!! epimenei na mhn anabei!!!

----------


## tioklou

το παλιο ηταν το :STP5NB40FP = N-CHANNEL 400V - 1.47W - 4.7A TO-220/TO-220FP
το καινουριο ειναι το :P6NB80FP =N - CHANNEL 800V - 1.6 W - 5.7A - TO-220/TO-220FP

----------


## takisegio

κοιτα και το ΙC6604 και R6666,IC6600,Q6804(μαλον θα χρειαστεις το γνησιο).πιστευω να εχεις ελεγξει ολες τις ασφαλειες.πρεπει να επικεντρωθεις στο πρωτευων-δεν εχεις καθολου οδηγηση!!!

θα σε βοηθησει αρκετα μονο να ξερεισ λιγα αγγλικα http://getmanual.ru/tv/sb/sonyae5.htm

----------


## jim philips

Καλησπερα ,το fet που βρηκες καμμενο ειναι κοντα στον μ/τ/σ/ υ/τ?αν ναι τοτε για να στο καψει πρεπει να εχει καει ενα ολοκληρωμενο που βρισκετε στο τρο/κο και ειναι μαλλον ειναι ΜΧ0842,δες αν εχει καμμενη μια αντισταση προστασιας 1ωμ στην γραμμη των 300v στο τροφ/κο αν ειναι καμμενη τοτε το ic ειναι off,ελπιζω να σε βοηθησα λιγακι,τα λεμε.

----------


## tioklou

Δημητρη καλημερα! ναι το φετ βρισκεται εκει! και η ασφαλειοαντισταση πριν το mx0842 ναι ειναι καμμενη! σε ευχαριστω πολυ για την βοηθεια οπως και τον φιλο Τακη!!! για καθε νεοτερο θα ενημερωσω!!!

----------


## tioklou

το μχ0842 μου λεει η σονι οτι εχει καταργηθει και δεν το φερνει! τι να κανω?

----------


## johnkou

Παρε τηλ στο 2310951111 ρωτησε αν δεν εισαι επαγγελματιας πως μπορεις να το προμηθευτεις.

----------


## jim philips

Καλησπερα,κανε ενα τηλ. αυριο στον Γκαγκα θα το εχει σιγουρα 2108320208,τα λεμε.

----------


## tioklou

παιδια χιλαι ευχαριστω για ολα! ειστε υπεροχη βοηθεια!!! ελπιζω να δουλεψει γιατι εχω σκασει!!!

----------


## tioklou

καλησπερα και παλι!!! δυστυχως ο γκαγκας ειναι μαλλον κλειστος ακομα οποτε αναμονη για το μχ0842 και την αντισταση 0.1ω! κατι αλλο να ρωτησω για επιβεβαιωση!!! μετρησα τα q6803 kai q6804! οι μετρησεις ειναι:
q6803: αριστερο -μεσαιο ποδαρακι=494,δεξι-μεσαιο ποδαρακι:τιποτα,αριστερο-δεξι ποδαρακι:χτυπαει ο ηχος αλλα ειναι 000.
q6804:τα ιδια αποτελεσματα!(αντι για 494 ηταν 408 )
ειναι ενταξει αυτα?
ευχαριστω προκαταβολικα!

----------


## tioklou

και κατι αλλο που με παραξενεψε! παρολο την αλλαγη τον φετ q6805 & q6806 τα ξαναμετρησα και το q6806 htan βραχυκυκλωμενο! ηδοκιμη τοτε εγινε με καμμενη την 0.1ω και προφανως και το μχ0842! εκτος και αν ειχε εξαρχης προβλημα το φετ!!!

----------


## duomax03

Καλησπέρα . Πρέπει να δουλέψεις «υπό τάση»για να απομονώσεις το πρόβλημα.
  Το σασί της τηλεόρασης είναι το  *AE-5A / SCC-Q41F-A* και κατά τη γνώμη μου, πρέπει να πας και να κάνεις τις εξής κινήσεις 

* ·        Τσεκάρεις την ασφάλεια του φίλτρου στην είσοδο αν είναι οκ* 

  Στην έξοδο του μετασχηματιστή  Τ6601 (1-433-516-11) έχει κάτι διόδους. Με ένα DC βολτόμετρο μετράς 

*·        Στα άκρα της διόδου D6620 μετράς αν σου έρχονται +4,5 V 
·        Στα άκρα της διόδου D6619 μετράς αν σου έρχονται +6,5V 
·        Στα άκρα της διόδου D6616 μετράς αν σου έρχονται +10,5 V
·        Στα άκρα της διόδου D6617 μετράς αν σου έρχονται + 135 V
·        Στα άκρα της διόδου D6618 μετράς αν σου έρχονται +22 V*

*Επίσης στο ποδαράκι 1 του ολοκληρωμένου IC 603 (TLC2932IPW-E20 ) μετράς αν έρχεται τροφοδοσία + 135 V.* Μπορείς να αναζητήσεις αυτό το ολοκληρωμένο στην μοναδική έξοδο του μετασχηματιστή T6600 PRT (1-431-616-11 ). 

  Με αυτό τον τρόπο έχεις δημιουργήσει ένα κομβικό σημείο στο κύκλωμα και τσεκάρεις αν το πρόβλημα  βρίσκεται πριν ή μετά τους μετασχηματιστές στην πλακέτα τροφοδοσίας . 

  Μην ξεχάσεις να παρατηρήσεις τα *LED Flashes* γιατί είναι ισχυρό διαγνωστικό εργαλείο. Σιγουρέψου, και παρατήρησέ καλύτερα.

----------


## tioklou

φιλε Κωστα ευχαριστω παρα πολυ για την βοηθεια στο τι να κοιταξω!!! θα το εκτιμουσα πολυ αν μπορουσε καποιος να επιβεβαιωσει τισ σωστες μετρησεισ μου στα q6803 kai q6804! (2sc5480)

----------


## spiroscfu

To 2sc5480 έχει αντίσταση μεταξύ βάση και εκπομπού και δίοδο μεταξύ συλλέκτη εκμπομπό.
2sc5480.jpg

----------


## duomax03

Στη θέση σου θα τα άλλαζα απευθείας. Αφού θες να κάνεις ωμομέτρηση, βγάλε από την πλακέτα τα *TRANSISTOR 2SC5480-01* και μέτρα ως εξής : 

·        Αντίσταση μεταξύ ποδαράκι 2 και 3, υψηλή κατά τη μια φορά χαμηλή κατά την άλλη ( *δίοδος* )

·        Αντίσταση μεταξύ ποδαράκι 1 και 3, κάποιας τιμής και ως προς τις δυο φορές των ακροδεκτών του πολυμέτρου ( *σταθερή αντίσταση* )

  Ανέφερες ότι σου καίγεται η ασφάλεια ; Αν γίνεται αυτό κάποιος ημιαγωγός φταίει στην πλακέτα του τροφοδοτικού. Σε αυτήν την περίπτωση ελέγχεις και τη γέφυρα ανόρθωσης *D6604 ( D4SB60L )* μαζί με τα τρανζίστορ

----------


## spiroscfu

Κώστα δίκιο έχεις αλλά για να πάρει μια αξιόπιστη μέτρηση πρέπει να χρησιμοποιήσει από το πολύμετρο το hfe meter.

----------


## duomax03

Ναι για αυτό λέω να αλλάξει τα τρανζίστορ απευθείας, για μα μην μπλέκει...

Αν θες τη γνώμη μου πριν κάνεις τον έλεγχο τάσεων που σου περιέγραψα, άλλαξε απευθείας :

Την ασφάλεια *R6666*

Το ολοκληρωμένο *IC KA78R05-SYDTU* που είναι σταθεροποιητής τάσεως με αναφορά τάσης 5 V στο D PCB

Το MOSFET *STP5NB40FP*
  Πιστεύω θα λυθεί το πρόβλημα, χωρίς μετρήσεις κ.τ.λ.

----------


## tioklou

Κωστα καλημερα! λοιπον καταρχας παραγγειλα το μχ0842α γιατι μετρωντας το τα 3 πρωτα ποδαρακια εναι βραχυκυκλωμενα μεταξυ τους,οπωσ και τα υπολοιπα 3 το ιδιο! πηρα και  το ic ka78r05 που μου πες! εκανα ομωμετρηση στα 2sc5480 kai ειναι οπωσ μου το πες δεν δειχνουν βραχυκυκλωμενα! λεω να τα κρατησω αρχικα αυτα λογω του οτι εχουν και 25 ευρω το ενα! το μοσφετ θα αλλαξει οκ! την ασφαλειοαντισταση 0.1ω na thn παραγγειλω απο σονι η μπορω να βαλω κατι αλλο εκει?

----------


## duomax03

Σύμφωνα με αυτά που περιγράφεις, το τρανζίστορ *TRANSISTOR MX0842A είναι βραχυκυκλωμένο*. ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ !!! Πρέπει να το βγάλεις από την πλακέτα και να το μετρήσεις. Δεν πρέπει να το μετράς πάνω στην πλακέτα. Αν το μέτρησες ως βραχυκύκλωμα εκτός πλακέτας τότε το αλλάζεις…. 

  Το *TRANSISTOR 2SC5480* πρέπει εκτός πλακέτας να δείχνει μια *σταθερή τιμή αντίστασης μεταξύ βάσεως – εκπομπού* ( 1 και 3 ακροδέκτες ) και μια τιμή διόδου στην *επαφή συλλέκτη – εκπομπού* ( 2 και 3 ακροδέκτες ) που κατά τη μια φορά των ακροδεκτών *δεν θα πρέπει να είναι μικρότερη από 450 - 500 Ω*  γιατί αλλιώς το διόδιο έχει διαρροή και κατά *την άλλη φορά των ακροδεκτών θα πρέπει να δείχνει κάποιες δεκάδες ΜΩ.*

  Η *ασφαλειοαντίσταση έχει τιμή 0.1 10% 1/2W* και μπορείς να τη βρεις, έχω την εντύπωση, από το κατάστημα ηλεκτρονικών της γειτονιάς σου. Αν θες να την παραγγείλεις ο *κωδικός προϊόντος της Sony είναι 1-202-933-61*

  Επίσης , *στη θέση της ασφάλειας θα έβαζα μια λάμπα 100 W* (για να αποφύγω ατυχήματα και μεγαλύτερες ζημιές ). Όσο πιο έντονο είναι το βραχυκύκλωμα τόσο θα φωτοβολεί έντονα η λάμπα. Όσο αλλάζεις τα "κρίσιμα" εξαρτήματα θα προσέξεις ότι η λάμπα θα ανάβει κανονικά και κάποια στιγμή θα σβήσει. Όταν σβήσει, τότε σημαίνει ότι δεν θα έχεις πλέον βραχυκύκλωμα.

----------

alex504 (03-11-11)

----------


## tioklou

to mx0842a einai metrhmeno εκτοσ πλακετας οποτε ειναι βραχυκυκλωμενο! μετρημενα εκτοσ πλακετασ ειναι και τα 2sc5480 sto 2-3 ποδαρακι εχουν 663 και 604 ω !!! αυτα!!! μπορει; σε παρακαλω να μου ξαναεξηγησεις την θεση τησ λαμπας? στην ασφαλεια την κεντρικη να την βαλω?

----------


## tioklou

σε καθε αλλαγη εξαρτηματος να την βαζω εμπρος την τηλεοραση η να τα αλλαξω ολα μια και καλη και να δοκιμασω?

----------


## takisegio

ναι θα την βγαλεις

----------


## duomax03

Καλησπέρα. Θα πας στο ψιλικατζίδικο της γειτονιάς σου, θα πάρεις μια λάμπα 100 W και θα συνδέσεις δυο ακροδέκτες τροφοδοσίας στην λάμπα. Στη συνέχεια στις νησίδες της πλακέτας που συνδέεται η ασφάλεια, θα βάλεις την λάμπα, και την ασφάλεια θα την βγάλεις από την πλακέτα. Δηλαδή, στη θέση της ασφάλειας βάζεις τη λάμπα και την κολλάς στην πλακέτα με κόλληση.

Αφού αλλάξεις όλα τα εξαρτήματα, βάλε μπροστά τον δέκτη και πες μας τι γίνεται. Αν καίει η λάμπα, ανέβασε φωτογραφία. Η ένταση της φωτοβολίας της δίνει πληροφορίες για το βραχυκύκλωμα.

Κοίταξε να δεις. Μην τη ψάχνεις πολύ. Εγώ προσωπικά, ανοίγω την συσκευή κοιτάζω για ψυχρές κολλήσεις και ραγισμένες νησίδες και στη συνέχεια για σκασμένους πυκνωτές (πολλές φορές αυτή είναι και η βλάβη). Στη συνέχεια, αφού καταλάβω ποια είναι η βλάβη, διασταυρώνω πληροφορίες για αυτήν, και αλλάζω τα κρίσιμα εξαρτήματα, πολλές φορές απευθείας γιατί δεν έχω και χρόνο.

Αν δουλέψει, δούλεψε….Τις περισσότερες φορές δουλεύει. Κάποιες φορές δεν δουλεύει. Δεν πειράζει. Να ξέρεις ότι από αυτή τη διαδικασία κέρδισες γνώσεις και δεξιότητες. Αυτό είναι σίγουρο φίλε μου.

----------

alex504 (03-11-11)

----------


## tioklou

φιλε Κωστα ειδη με τισ τοσεσ πλροφοριεσ σας εχω μαθει αρκετα πραγματα! Θελω πραγματικα να πω ενα ευχαριστω σε ολα τα μελη εδω που μεταδιδουν τισ γνωσεισ τους και τη βοηθεια τους σε ατομα αγνωστα σε αυτους!!! χαιρομαι πολυ πραγματικα που υπαρχει ενα τετοιο σαιτ!!! οσο για τα νεοτερα τησ τηλεορασησ θα ενημερωσω απο δευτερα που θα εχω στα χερια μου τα τρανζιστορ!!! και παλι χιλια ευχαριστω για ολα!!!!

----------


## spiroscfu

Κώστα πολύ ενδιαφέρων αυτό που είπες με την λάμπα στην θέση της ασφάλειας, μπορείς να γλιτώσεις κάποια τρανζίστορ.
Αλλά είναι σίγουρο πως όλα τα παλμοτροφοδοτικά θα ξεκινήσουν με μειωμένο ρεύμα εκκίνησης χωρίς να κάνεις μεγαλύτερη ζημία?

γιατί φορτίο στην είσοδο, θα έχει σαν αποτέλεσμα πτώση τάσης στην εκκίνηση επομένως το switching τρανζίστορ ή fet θα διαχειριστή αρκετά μεγαλύτερο ρεύμα.

----------


## tioklou

να κανω μια παρενθεση στο ερωτημα του φιλου Σπυρου και να ρωτησω κατι θεωρητικο? το μχ0842 ειναι σαν 2 τρανζιστορ σε ενα? το μχ0842 παιζει ρολο για τη λειτουργια του σταντ μπαι τησ τιβι? αυτο δινει ρευμα στα υπολοια τρανζιστορ? χωρις αυτο ειναι τελειωσ νεκρη η τηλεοραση σα να μην ειναι στην πριζα?

----------


## duomax03

> να κανω μια παρενθεση στο ερωτημα του φιλου Σπυρου και να ρωτησω κατι θεωρητικο? το μχ0842 ειναι σαν 2 τρανζιστορ σε ενα? το μχ0842 παιζει ρολο για τη λειτουργια του σταντ μπαι τησ τιβι? αυτο δινει ρευμα στα υπολοια τρανζιστορ? χωρις αυτο ειναι τελειωσ νεκρη η τηλεοραση σα να μην ειναι στην πριζα?


Πολύ πιθανών. Οι έξοδοι του *MX0842A* τροφοδοτούν τις εισόδους του μετασχηματιστή *T6600 PRT* . Η έξοδος του *T6600 PRT* πάει σε ένα *CONNECTOR με 20 πινς*. Στο ποδαράκι 11 του CONNECTOR που πάει η έξοδος του T6600 PRT υπάρχει η πληροφορία για την "*προστασία υπέρτασης*".

*Προστασία υπέρτασης* σημαίνει ότι εξαιτίας *υπερβολικής θερμοκρασίας* που αναπτύχθηκε σε κάποιον αγωγό, *καταστράφηκαν κάποια εξαρτήματα* και ενεργοποιήθηκαν κάποια κυκλώματα που βάλανε το σασί σε «*λειτουργία αναμονής*».Ίσως και αυτός είναι ο λόγος της βλάβης. Θα δούμε…

----------

alex504 (03-11-11)

----------


## duomax03

> Κώστα πολύ ενδιαφέρων αυτό που είπες με την λάμπα στην θέση της ασφάλειας, μπορείς να γλιτώσεις κάποια τρανζίστορ.
> Αλλά είναι σίγουρο πως όλα τα παλμοτροφοδοτικά θα ξεκινήσουν με μειωμένο ρεύμα εκκίνησης χωρίς να κάνεις μεγαλύτερη ζημία?
> 
> γιατί φορτίο στην είσοδο, θα έχει σαν αποτέλεσμα πτώση τάσης στην εκκίνηση επομένως το switching τρανζίστορ ή fet θα διαχειριστή αρκετά μεγαλύτερο ρεύμα.


Στη βιβλιογραφία των επισκευών, είναι μια κλασική μέθοδος και γίνεται αναφορά αρκετές φορές.

Η υποκατάσταση της ασφάλειας με κάποιον λαμπτήρα πυράκτωσης είναι πρακτικά μια από τις  μέθοδος που χρησιμοποιούνται περισσότερο, όταν πρόκειται να τροφοδοτηθεί ένα τροφοδοτικό που είναι ήδη βραχυκυκλωμένο.

 Η λογική του βασίζεται στην εμπειρική παρατήρηση ότι όταν καίγεται η ασφάλεια στο παλμοτροφοδότικό, το πρόβλημα αρχικά είναι στην είσοδο (Varistor, Degauss PTC, γέφυρα, και ο πυκνωτής φίλτρου). Οπότε με αντικατάσταση αυτών των εξαρτημάτων, πιθανών το κύκλωμα να επανέρχεται σε ομαλή λειτουργία.

Τις περισσότερες φορές βέβαια φταίει και το chopper transistor. Για αυτό βέβαια θα πρέπει να βάζουμε διαδοχικούς jumpers στο κύκλωμα και να μελετάμε σταδιακά την ένταση της φωτοβολίας του λαμπτήρα και να βγάζουμε συμπεράσματα για την αιτία του βραχυκυκλώματος.

----------

alex504 (03-11-11)

----------


## spiroscfu

> Τις περισσότερες φορές βέβαια φταίει και το chopper transistor. Για αυτό βέβαια θα πρέπει να βάζουμε διαδοχικούς jumpers στο κύκλωμα και να μελετάμε σταδιακά την ένταση της φωτοβολίας του λαμπτήρα και να βγάζουμε συμπεράσματα για την αιτία του βραχυκυκλώματος.


Αν εννοείς αντιστάσεις παράλληλα με την λάμπα, συμφωνώ απόλυτα.
Αλλά η λάμπα θα ανάβει μετά (220v/100w), Θα πρέπει να ξέρουμε το ρεύμα που θα τραβήξει και με υπολογισμούς να βρούμε την τάση στα άκρα της αντίστασης (και αν θέλουμε λάμπα να τοποθετήσουμε την ανάλογη).

----------


## duomax03

Aυτό εννοώ. Αυτό είναι το κυκλωματικό του παλμοτροφοδοτικού από μια *Panasonic model TC-21PS70R* που έχω δημιουργήσει για μπούσουλα επισκευής στις CRT . έχω αριθμήσει τα βήματα και έχω συνδέσει στη θέση της ασφάλειας ένα λαμπτήρα πυράκτωσης *220 V / 60 W*

Panasonic Tv.jpg

----------

alex504 (03-11-11)

----------


## spiroscfu

Κώστα αν στην θέση της ασφάλειας βάλουμε λάμπα όταν το τροφοδοτικό θα ξεκινήσει, στα 320V *σίγουρα* θα δημιουργηθεί μια πτώση τάσης και τότε ο smps controller για να ισοσταθμίσει της απώλειες θα κρατήσει το chopper transistor περισσότερο χρόνο κλειστό και θα αλλάξει και η συχνότητα ταλαντώσεις του.
Αυτό σε *μερικά* τροφοδοτικά μπορεί να είναι καταστροφικό (ιδιαίτερα στα μεγαλύτερης ισχύος).

----------


## tioklou

καλησπερα!!! σημερα ηρθαν τα εξαρτηματα και αλλαχτηκε το μχ0842 και το ka78r05!συνδεσα την πλακετα και εβαλα και την λαμπα 100w! παταω το παουρερ! δεν αναβει ουτε το λαμπακι και η λαμπα σβιστη! βαζω ξανα την ασφαλεια παταω το παουρερ...παλι τιποτα! σαν να μην ειναι στην πριζα! τα 220 ερχονται μεχρι την πλακετα αλλα μετα τιποτε αλλο! ουτε ο μεγαλος πυκνωτης εχει 300 βολτ ουτε τιποτα!!! ξανατσεκαρα μετα το μχ0842 τα φετ και τα 2sc5480 kaiειναι ανεπαφα!!! τι να κανω? δεν εχει καν σταντ μπαι η τιβι!!!

----------


## tioklou

μηπωσ καηκε τιποτε αλλο και την πατησαμε?

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣΛΑΡΙΣΑ

> Κώστα αν στην θέση της ασφάλειας βάλουμε λάμπα όταν το τροφοδοτικό θα ξεκινήσει, στα 320V *σίγουρα* θα δημιουργηθεί μια πτώση τάσης και τότε ο smps controller για να ισοσταθμίσει της απώλειες θα κρατήσει το chopper transistor περισσότερο χρόνο κλειστό και θα αλλάξει και η συχνότητα ταλαντώσεις του.
> Αυτό σε *μερικά* τροφοδοτικά μπορεί να είναι καταστροφικό (ιδιαίτερα στα μεγαλύτερης ισχύος).





 Μπράβο Σπύρο που  το αναφέρεις   έτσι  είναι  το  κύκλωμα με  τη λάμπα  δεν  δουλεύει σε τηλεχειριζόμενα παλμοτροφοδοτικά  το βάζαμε πριν  20 χρόνια για να εντοπίσουμε αν  η βλάβη  είναι  στο τροφοδοτικό ή  στην  υψηλή,  με τη μέθοδο της απομαγνήτησης  καταλαβαίναμε  που  είναι  η  βλάβη.   πλέον χρειάζεται η  απομόνωση τμήματος  για  να βγεί  η  βλάβη   και  η συγκεκριμένη είναι  και τυποποιημένη  και  απλή

----------


## spiroscfu

Και εγώ την ίδια γνώμη έχω Νίκο.

----------


## duomax03

Έχουμε ένα ανοικτό κύκλωμα τώρα φίλε μου...

  Καταρχήν ελεγχείς αν το καλώδιο τροφοδοσίας είναι κανονικά  τοποθετημένο. 

  Βγάλε τη ασφάλεια και ξαναβάλετε την πάλι, δες το κύκλωμα και κάνε τους ελέγχους :

asfaleia.JPG


  Έλεγξε τις κολλήσεις σου ξανά 

  Έλεγξε τα παρακάτω σημεία

  Διακόπτη S7751 αν είναι κλειστός ( Ωμικά ) 

  Πήγαινε στο D Board και έλεγξε αν στον CONNECTOR και βάλε το έναν ακροδέκτη του πολυμέτρου στο 3 του CONNECTOR CN6620 και τον άλλο ακροδέκτη στο 2 του CONNECTOR CN6700 και δες αν έχεις 220 V εναλλασσόμενη τάση.

  Έλεγξε αν στην έξοδο της γέφυρας ανόρθωσης DIODE D4SB60L-F έχεις σταθερή τάση και πες 



  Μην τα παρατάς, είσαι κοντά !!!

----------


## duomax03

Αρκετές φορές έχω βρει βλάβη με αυτό τον τρόπο, σίγουρα σωστά αυτά που λέτε, αλλά λίγο υπερβολικά…

----------


## duomax03

> το κύκλωμα με τη λάμπα δεν δουλεύει σε τηλεχειριζόμενα παλμοτροφοδοτικά το βάζαμε πριν 20 χρόνια


Αγαπητέ Νίκο, όταν λες πριν 20 χρόνια, προφανώς εννοείς  περίπου αρχές δεκαετίας του ενενήντα. ( μου θύμισες και τη Σοφία τώρα ).  Ποια παλμοτροφοδοτικά υπήρχαν τότε ; Την ίδια λογική δεν είχαν ; Σου  αναφέρω σαν παράδειγμα το περίφημο μοντέλο τηλεόρασης στο ιστορικό  βιβλίο «Τηλεόραση» του Παπακίτσου που όλοι έχουμε διδαχθεί και που  διδάσκεται και σήμερα ( υπάρχει σε αρκετές εργαστηριακές σημειώσεις  τεχνολογικών ιδρυμάτων και σε επίπεδο επαγγελματικής εκπαίδευσης ). Αυτό  το μοντέλο είχε τηλεχειριζόμενο παλμοτροφοδοτικό  ( το περίφημο PHOENIX  SHASSIS F4-00 και F6-00 σελίδες 234 - 235 ).  Mπορείς να γίνεις ποιο  σαφής ;




> βλάβη είναι στο τροφοδοτικό ή στην υψηλή, με τη μέθοδο της απομαγνήτησης καταλαβαίναμε που είναι η βλάβη


Απλά  πράγματα. Βλέπουμε αν το τρανζίστορ διακόπτης έχει τα 300 – 280 στο  συλλέκτη, ελέγχουμε αν στη βάση έχουμε παλμούς οδήγησης και αν όλα αυτά  υπάρχουν ΤΟΤΕ προφανώς έχουμε βλάβη στη βαθμίδα οριζόντιας απόκλισης και  παραγωγής Υ.Υ.Τ. Γιατί μπλέκεις με την απομαγνήτιση. Άλλη περίπτωση  είναι αυτή και αφορά την εμφάνιση οθόνης με πολύ ζωηρό έντονο χρώμα με  μωβ λωρίδες, που τότε χρησιμοποιούμε πηνίο απομαγνήτισης

----------

alex504 (03-11-11)

----------


## spiroscfu

> Το  κύκλωμα με  τη λάμπα  δεν  δουλεύει σε τηλεχειριζόμενα παλμοτροφοδοτικά  το βάζαμε πριν  20 χρόνια για να εντοπίσουμε αν  η βλάβη  είναι  στο τροφοδοτικό ή  στην  υψηλή,  με τη μέθοδο της απομαγνήτησης  καταλαβαίναμε  που  είναι  η  βλάβη.


Κώστα εγώ νομίζω πως ο Νίκος λέγοντας "τηλεχειριζόμενο τροφοδοτικό" εννοεί ελεγχόμενο τροφοδοτικό από ανάδραση στο δευτερεύων ή και από τον μ/ε της συσκευής.
Τώρα για την λέξη "απομαγνήτιση" και πάλι δεν νομίζω να εννοεί το Degaussing της crt αλλά κάποιου είδους απομαγνήτιση ή κορεσμό του πυρήνα από το μ/σ του smps. 
Τα νομίζω παραπάνω τα γράφω γιατί η εμπειρία μου σε τέτοιες (παλιές) συσκευές είναι ελάχιστη αλλά σίγουρα θα υπήρχαν και τότε τα παλμοτροφοδοτικά.




> Πλέον χρειάζεται η  απομόνωση τμήματος  για  να βγεί  η  βλάβη.


Θα ξανασυμφωνήσω και θα προσθέσω πως επειδής τα κυκλώματα δυσκολεύουν κάποιες φορές μπορεί να χρειαστεί και να απομονώσουμε προστασίες (για να βρεθεί η βλάβη φυσικά *και όχι να το αφήσουμε έτσι*).




> Αρκετές φορές έχω βρει βλάβη με αυτό τον τρόπο,  σίγουρα σωστά αυτά που λέτε, αλλά λίγο υπερβολικά…


Δεν *νομίζω* να είναι αλλά έχε τα στο πίσω μέρος του μυαλού σου.


EDIT:
Επίσης να προσθέσω πως η λάμπα είναι ιδανική σαν φορτίο στο *δευτερεύων* για το έλεγχο της καλής λειτουργίας του.

----------


## tioklou

Λοιπον...

1)διακοπτης s7751 ok.
2)εβαλα τον ενα ακροδέκτη του πολυμέτρου στο 3 του CONNECTOR  CN6620 και τον άλλο ακροδέκτη στο 2 του CONNECTOR CN6700 και εχω 220 V εναλλασσόμενη τάση.
3)στη διοδο D4SB60L (d6604) μετραω την ταση και στα 4 ποδαρακια με συνδυασμους και εχω mV 80,40 κλπ! χωρις ρευμα η διοδος δεν δειχνει βραχυκυκλωμενη!

----------


## duomax03

στην είσοδο της γέφυρας έχεις 220 και στην έξοδο μια σταθερή τάση. Πόση είναι αυτή ;

----------


## tioklou

φιλε Κωστα σε ευχαριστω για την εμψυχωση...ειμαι ομως κοντα???

----------


## tioklou

εννοεις στα 2 ποδαρακια τησ διοδου εχω 220 και στα αλλα 2 σταθερη? η να κοιταξω σε αλλο σημειο για σταθερη ταση εκτος διοδου? σορυ που σε κουραζω...

----------


## duomax03

> εννοεις στα 2 ποδαρακια τησ διοδου εχω 220 και στα αλλα 2 σταθερη?


ναι αυτό λεω

----------


## spiroscfu

Φυσικά εννοείτε στην είσοδο μετράς AC και στην έξοδο DC.

----------


## tioklou

oxi δεν εχω 220 στη διοδο οχι! se kanena podaraki! kai τουσ 2 ακροδεκτες πανω στη διοδο τουσ εχω!!! μονο σταθερη και σε mv!

----------


## duomax03

Στη έξοδο της γέφυρας, πρέπει να παίρνεις γύρω στα 310 V *DC*. Στην είσοδο 220 V *AC*. Αν η γέφυρα είναι καμένη, αλλάζεις *D4SB60L-F*

----------


## tioklou

οκ!!! ωραια! να ρωτησω κατι ομως? τα 220 δε θα πρεπε να τα βλεπω στην εισοδο? η απλα ειναι βραχυκυκλωμενη και δεν μπορω να μετρησω? να ειναι κατι κομμενο πριν και να μην ερχονται τα 220 δεν το πιστευω εεε?

----------


## duomax03

Τώρα, το ότι μετράς μηδέν τάση εναλλασσόμενη *220V*, είναι λογικό γιατί ή γέφυρα συνδέεται παράλληλα με τον *πυκνωτή C6607 – 0,33 300 V* ( μπορείς να τσεκάρεις ωμικά τη διαδρομή ) και επειδή ο πυκνωτής στο AC είναι βραχυκύκλωμα, είναι λογικό να έχεις αυτή τη φαινόμενη ένδειξη.

Στα άκρα του *πυκνωτή C6661 – 470 450 V*, πάντως, πρέπει να παίρνεις γύρω στα *310 V DC*. Αν δεν παίρνεις αυτή την τάση, αλλάζεις τη γέφυρα αδελφέ και πρoχωράμε. Θα φτιάξει η τηλεόραση. Μην ανησυχείς !!!

Τσέκαρε κακού και το ρελέ *RY6601*

*Στα ποδαράκια 1 και 2 του ρελέ* που κατά τη μια φορά των ακροδεκτών δεν θα πρέπει η αντίσταση να είναι *μικρότερη από 450 - 500 Ω* γιατί αλλιώς το διόδιο *1SS119* έχει διαρροή και κατά την άλλη φορά των ακροδεκτών θα πρέπει να δείχνει κάποιες δεκάδες ΜΩ.

*Στα ποδαράκια 3 και 4* του ρελέ *ανοικτό κύκλωμα και ως προς τις δυο φορές* των ακροδεκτών του πολυμέτρου.

----------


## tioklou

καλημερα!!! εκανα τισ μετρησεις και το αποτελεσμα!!!
1)πυκνωτής C6607 – 0,33 300 V --> 0 volt
2)πυκνωτής C6661 – 470 450 V -->0 volt
3)ρελέ RY6601 -->  ποδαρακια 1-2 εχω και απο τις 2 φορες των  ακορδεκτων 45 ohm,ποδαρακια 3-4 ανοιχτο κυκλωμα και απο τις 2 φορες!

το ρελε μετρηθηκε πανω στην πλακετα..δεν παιζει ρολο εεε?
αλλαζουμε και ρελε η μηπως ειναι κολλημενο?

----------


## duomax03

Δες αν στο IC 6654 έχεις 5 V
Πάνω στον C 6606 , C6606 αν έχεις 220 V
Μετράς την R6656 αν είναι 8,2 MΩ εκτός κυκλώματος
Τον C6600 αν και αυτός έχει άκρα 220 V
Tον ρελέ RY6602 αν έχει
Τον διαιρέτη τάσης που αποτελείται από τις αντιστάσεις R6606 1,2  10 W, R6607, R6608 – 0,47 10 W,  R6601 1,2 10 W εκτός κυκλώματος
Τους πυκνωτές C6608, C6609, C6610, C6611

----------


## tioklou

οποτε...
αλλαζω τη γεφυρα,αλλαζω διοδο 1ss119  και δοκιμαζω!!! ρελε ακομα τον κραταμε... σωστα?
να παραγγειλω και κανενα αλλο εξαρτημα για εναλλακτικη ή αυτα και βλεπουμε?
ευχαριστω πολυ!

----------


## tioklou

αλλαζω αυτα να παρει μπρος και μετα συνεχιζω με τισ μετρησεις που μου εδωσες ε?

----------


## duomax03

ναι αυτά είναι

----------


## tioklou

αλλαξα τη γεφυρα! δεν εβαλα την D4SB60L αλλα ειναι αντιστοιχη 600v 4A! δεν εχω ακομα 220 βολτ στη γεφυρα! ουτε dc! τι να πω!!!
τι διοδο δεν την αλλαξα ακομη γιατι δε βρηκα σημερα με ταχυτητα 3.5ms!

----------


## tioklou

δεν μπορω να σκεφτω τι τα κοβει τα 220 πριν τη γεφυρα!!!
εχει καμμια ασφαλεια-προστασια μεχρι εκει? απο τα 220 της πριζας ποιαειναι η διαδρομη μεχρι τη γεφυρα?

----------


## spiroscfu

Φίλε μου από ότι κατάλαβα η τηλεόραση έχει stand-by τροφοδοτικό , για αυτό το λόγο υπάρχουν και δύο ρελέδες που ο ένας είναι για απομαγνήτιση και ο άλλος για να δίνει στο main τροφοδοτικό.
Για να μην έχεις 220V στην γέφυρα μάλλον δεν κλίνει ο ρελές, που για να κλήσει όμως πρέπει να πάρει εντολή από τον μ/ε που αυτός όμως πρέπει να έχει τροφοδοσία.

Με λίγα λόγια πρώτα πρέπει να σου ανάψει το ενδεικτικό λαμπάκι της tv και για να γίνει αυτό πρέπει να δεις γιατί δεν δουλεύει το stand-by τροφοδοτικό.

----------

alex504 (03-11-11)

----------


## tioklou

ναι καταλαβα λογικο! αυτο δηλαδη μπορω να το παρακαμψω και να ενεργοποιησω το ρελε με εκτος το σταντ μαι τροφοδοτικο? στην πλακετα D ειναι το τροφοδοτικο αυτο?

----------


## spiroscfu

Δεν ξέρω το ποιο πιθανόν όμως είναι να είναι στην πλακέτα του τροφοδοτικού βάλε καμία photo από αυτήν ή το σχέδιο να σου πω.

----------


## Αποστόλης1

> *Τώρα, το ότι μετράς μηδέν τάση εναλλασσόμενη 220V, είναι λογικό γιατί ή γέφυρα συνδέεται παράλληλα με τον πυκνωτή C6607 – 0,33 300 V ( μπορείς να τσεκάρεις ωμικά τη διαδρομή ) και επειδή ο πυκνωτής στο AC είναι βραχυκύκλωμα, είναι λογικό να έχεις αυτή τη φαινόμενη ένδειξη.*
> 
> Στα άκρα του *πυκνωτή C6661 – 470 450 V*, πάντως, πρέπει να παίρνεις γύρω στα *310 V DC*. *Αν δεν παίρνεις αυτή την τάση, αλλάζεις τη γέφυρα αδελφέ και πρoχωράμε. Θα φτιάξει η τηλεόραση. Μην ανησυχείς !!!
> *
> Τσέκαρε κακού και το ρελέ *RY6601*
> 
> *Στα ποδαράκια 1 και 2 του ρελέ* που κατά τη μια φορά των ακροδεκτών δεν θα πρέπει η αντίσταση να είναι *μικρότερη από 450 - 500 Ω* γιατί αλλιώς το διόδιο *1SS119* έχει διαρροή και κατά την άλλη φορά των ακροδεκτών θα πρέπει να δείχνει κάποιες δεκάδες ΜΩ.
> 
> *Στα ποδαράκια 3 και 4* του ρελέ *ανοικτό κύκλωμα και ως προς τις δυο φορές* των ακροδεκτών του πολυμέτρου.


............................. :Brick wall:  :Shocked: 

υγ Ακολούθα τη διαδρομή ωμικά από φις μέχρι γέφυρα (αγωγό με αγωγο) και δες που κόβεται σε ασφάλεια, πηνίο, αντίσταση ή σε επαφή ρελέ ???

----------


## tioklou

http://www.givemefile.net/smanuals/t...file/8983.html

αυτο ειναι το σχεδιο της τιβι! δυστυχως δε μπορω να κανω copy paste τις φωτογραφιες απο το αρχειο!!! θα ανεβασω και φωτο της τιβι!!!

----------


## tioklou

DSC00112.jpgDSC00113.jpg

----------


## tioklou

λοιπον μετρησα τη διαδρομη!!!απο το κονεκτορ της κυριας τροφοδοσιας εβαλα το  πολυμετρο στο 1 και με την αλλη ακρη ειδα οτι φτανουν τα 220 μεχρι και  το ic6651 kai t6651! apo to cn6620 connector τα 220 πανε στο ms23-238(sa  metasxhmatisths einai sto plai ektos plaketas) pane sto ρελε ry6601 kai  apo kei stην εναλλασωμενη της γεφυρας d6604!!! απο τι βλεπω λοιπον υπαρχει συνεχεια και εκτος του ρελε ry6601 που λογικα ειναι ανοιχτο!

----------


## duomax03

Είδες Αποστόλη…Μια τρύπα στο νερό

Εντάξει, ο καθένας όσα ξέρει – τόσα γράφει. Έτσι κάνε. Γύρισε την πλακέτα από την πλευρά του χαλκού και άρχισε να ψάχνεις με το Ωμόμετρο αν υπάρχει κομμένη κάποια αγώγιμη διαδρομή. Ψάξε και σε κανένα ολοκληρωμένο εάν σφυρίζει ή όχι το buzzer και αν δεν βρεις κάτι, δεν υπάρχει…Δεν πειράζει. Πες απλά δεν φτιάχνεται και τελείωσε η υπόθεση. Πέτα την τηλεόραση, δεν φτιάχνεται. Κάποιοι, έτσι κάνουνε service…
Κάποιοι άλλοι ακολουθούν το τεχνικό μονοπάτι. Αδελφέ πάρε και το σχέδιο του τροφοδοτικού της τηλεόρασης που βρήκα .Έλα τώρα, έλεγξε και τον ρελέ τον άλλο και πες τι βρήκες

τροφοδοτικό.jpg

----------


## jim philips

Καλησπερα αν θες μετρα στο δευτε/υων του μικρου μ/τ/σ που εχει στο τροφ/κο και δες αν υπαρχουν τα 5v ,αν υπαρχουν τοτε το προβλημα σου ειναι στην Μ BOARD,ειναι η μικρη ψηφιακη πλακετα μασα στην θωρακιση την μικρη,τα λεμε.

----------

alex504 (03-11-11)

----------


## spiroscfu

Έχει δίκιο ο Δημήτρης,
ας τα πάρουμε από την αρχή, μετράς αν έχεις 5V στο pin 2 του ic6654.
01.jpg
Αυτό είναι το stand-by τροφοδοτικό.
Αν έχεις τα 5V προχωράς
02.jpg
και μετράς αν έχει *DC* τάση στα pin 1,2

----------


## spiroscfu

Φίλε Κώστα ο Αποστόλης είναι πολύ αξιόλογος όπως και οι γνώσεις του.

----------


## tioklou

oxi sto ιc5654 den eχω 5 βολτ και ουτε στο ρελε dc tash!!! απο τι βλεπω στο σχεδιο σημαντικο ρολο παιζουν το Τ6651 και το ic6651! αν ναι μπορω να τα τσεκαρω με καποιο τροπο?

----------


## takisegio

κατι σου ξεφευγει -καπου εχεις ανοιχτο κυκλωμα

----------


## tioklou

nai Takh! κοιταζω τωρα αν αν υπαρχει διακοπη αναμεσα σε τ6651 και ic6651 me to ic5654

----------


## spiroscfu

Καλύτερα μπορώ να σε ονομάσω.

Στο θέμα μας τώρα Παναγιώτη εγώ δεν σου είπα ic5654, αλλά σου έβαλα μέσα στο κόκκινο κύκλο το ic6654 ελπίζοντας να αναφερόμαστε στο ίδιο συνεχίζω.
Για να μην έχεις τα 5V σε αυτό το σημείο το ποιο πιθανόν είναι να έχεις κάποια βλάβη στο πρωτεύων του stand-by τ/φ,
καταρχάς μετράς αν έχεις τάση στα* δυο άκρα του c6652* (αν είναι μόνος του θα μετρήσεις ~320VDC αν όμως υπάρχει και ο c6682 τότε θα έχεις ~160VDC),
αν δεν υπάρχουν έλεγξε αν υπάρχουν 220VAC στην άνοδο της d6651 
03.jpg
Αν υπάρχουν τα 320VDC στον c6652 τότε ελέγχεις την R6652 (ανοιχτή) και το IC6651 (βραχυκύκλωμα), κάνε αυτά και συνεχίζουμε.

----------


## tioklou

Ναι Σπυρο με συγχωρεις 6654 εννοουσα! δεν εχω καθολου ντι σι ταση ομως κοιτα τι βρηκα τωρα! απο το πιν 3 της τροφοδοσιας της πλακετας CN6700 το ρευμα πηγαινει σε μια αντισταση την ρ6606 μετα στην ρ6608 μετα στην ρ6601 και συνεχιζει στο πιν 3 ac της γεφυρας! οι αντιστασεις ρ6606 και ρ6601 δειχνουν ανοιχτο κυκλωμα(ουτε μπιπ ουτε OHM ),αρα λογικα δεν τροφοδοτειται απο εκει η γεφυρα!!!

----------


## tioklou

αν βγει το dc apo τη γεφυρα τοτε ελπιζω να παρουν ολα μπρος!!! εκανα παντως μια παρατηρηση για μενα παραξενη! εχοντας τον ενα ακροδεκτη του πολυμετρου στην τροφοδοσια της πλακετας ακουμπουσα μετον αλλον διαφορα πιν ακομη και την ψυκτρα του μχ0842 και μου εδειχνε ταση!!! ειναι λογικο?

----------


## spiroscfu

Όχι ρε Παναγιώτη ο c6607 είναι αντιπαρασιτικός, η τροφοδοσία της γέφυρας όπως και την γείωση του stand-by τροφοδοτικού την κάνουν οι αντιστάσεις που ανάφερες αν είναι ανοιχτές τότε σωστά δεν μετράς τάση στο stand-by.
Αλλά για να καούν αυτές πρέπει να είχε γερό βραχυκύκλωμα και αναρωτιέμαι πως δεν κάηκε η ασφάλεια για να της προστατέψει.

----------


## tioklou

ναι ναι εχεις δικιο για τον c6607 kai to διορθωσα στο προηγ. μηνυμα μου!!! και ομως η ασφαλεια ειναι οκ! δεν μπορω να καταλαβω!!! η ρ6608 δεν ειναι καμμενη και ειναι αναμεσα στισ αλλες 2! να την αλλαξω για σιγουρια?

----------


## tioklou

καλημερα!!! αλλαξα τις αντιστασεις ρ6606-6608-6601 βαζω την τιβι στην πριζα και παταω το παουρερ να τροφοδοτηθει η πλακετα!!! εκανε ενα τσαφ και ακουγεται συνεχεια ενα τικ τικ τικ τικ τικ μαλλον απο τον μετασχηματιστη υψηλης και μια ελαφρια μυρωδια!!! το κρυσταλλο μπροστα με ηλεκτριζει οπως οι αναμμενες τηλεορασεις! σταντ μπαι λεντ δεν αναβει!!!

----------


## Αποστόλης1

> Είδες Αποστόλη…Μια τρύπα στο νερό
> 
> Εντάξει, ο καθένας όσα ξέρει – τόσα γράφει. Έτσι κάνε. Γύρισε την πλακέτα από την πλευρά του χαλκού και άρχισε να ψάχνεις με το Ωμόμετρο αν υπάρχει κομμένη κάποια αγώγιμη διαδρομή. Ψάξε και σε κανένα ολοκληρωμένο εάν σφυρίζει ή όχι το buzzer και αν δεν βρεις κάτι, δεν υπάρχει…Δεν πειράζει. Πες απλά δεν φτιάχνεται και τελείωσε η υπόθεση. Πέτα την τηλεόραση, δεν φτιάχνεται. Κάποιοι, έτσι κάνουνε service…
> Κάποιοι άλλοι ακολουθούν το τεχνικό μονοπάτι. Αδελφέ πάρε και το σχέδιο του τροφοδοτικού της τηλεόρασης που βρήκα .Έλα τώρα, έλεγξε και τον ρελέ τον άλλο και πες τι βρήκες


Η αντίδρασή μου ήταν για τη "θεωρία σου": *< Τώρα, το ότι μετράς μηδέν τάση εναλλασσόμενη 220V, είναι λογικό γιατί ή γέφυρα συνδέεται παράλληλα με τον πυκνωτή C6607 – 0,33 300 V ( μπορείς να τσεκάρεις ωμικά τη διαδρομή ) και επειδή ο πυκνωτής στο AC είναι βραχυκύκλωμα, είναι λογικό να έχεις αυτή τη φαινόμενη ένδειξη.>* 
 Από κει και πέρα με τη μεθοδολογία σου
ήδη θεωρείς ότι υπάρχουν τα 230 (απλώς το όργανο δεν τα βλέπουν) και προχωράς ακάθεκτος :
* :<Στα άκρα του πυκνωτή C6661 – 470 450 V, πάντως, πρέπει να παίρνεις γύρω στα 310 V DC. Αν δεν παίρνεις αυτή την τάση, αλλάζεις τη γέφυρα αδελφέ και πρoχωράμε. Θα φτιάξει η τηλεόραση.>*
Αντί να γυρίσουμε πίσω πάμε μπροστά σε αλλαγές χωρίς ωμικό έλεγχο.

Τώρα για τον ωμικό έλεγχο που είπα ήταν για να επιβεβαιώσω τα λεγόμενα του Σπύρου περί S/B τροφ/κού, αλλά και η διακοπή αγώγιμης διαδρομής ή ψυχρή κόλληση δεν είναι στο παινίδι???
Οι ανοιχτές αντ/σεις Ρ6601,6 σίγουρα θαν έχου καβουρνιάσει τα σημεία κόλλησης.

Η σωστή μεθοδολογία είναι του Σπύρου. κ Δημήτρη
Θα λεγα πριν προχωρήσει να μετρήσει και την ρ2670.

----------


## Αποστόλης1

> καλημερα!!! αλλαξα τις αντιστασεις ρ6606-6608-6601 βαζω την τιβι στην πριζα και παταω το παουρερ να τροφοδοτηθει η πλακετα!!! εκανε ενα τσαφ και ακουγεται συνεχεια ενα τικ τικ τικ τικ τικ μαλλον απο τον μετασχηματιστη υψηλης και μια ελαφρια μυρωδια!!! το κρυσταλλο μπροστα με ηλεκτριζει οπως οι αναμμενες τηλεορασεις! σταντ μπαι λεντ δεν αναβει!!!


Βγάλε στον αέρα(ξεκόλλα) το πιν2 του ΜΥΤ και μέτρα τα 135.

----------


## duomax03

> αλλά και η διακοπή αγώγιμης διαδρομής ή ψυχρή κόλληση δεν είναι στο παινίδι???


Ναι αν δεν βαριόσουν να διαβάσεις την πορεία των post του topic και αν δεν το έπαιζες super επαγγελματίας θα διάβαζες στο post  #44 ότι γράφω 


> Εγώ προσωπικά, ανοίγω την συσκευή κοιτάζω για ψυχρές κολλήσεις και ραγισμένες νησίδες και στη συνέχεια για σκασμένους πυκνωτές (πολλές φορές αυτή είναι και η βλάβη)


. Όντως από τα πρώτα πράγματα που κάνουμε. Έχει γίνει αυτό. Τουλάχιστον έτσι υποθέτω.

Πρόσεξε το σχήμα. Όταν κλείσει ο ρελές , ο πυκνωτής C6607 μπαίνει παράλληλα στη γέφυρα και επειδή ο ίδιος αποτελεί ac βραχυκύκλωμα , δεν εμφανίζονται τα 220 V στη γέφυρα ανόρθωσης .
cbypass.JPG



> Η σωστή μεθοδολογία είναι του Σπύρου. κ Δημήτρη


Λάθος νοοτροπία. Δεν υπάρχει σωστό και λάθος. Υπάρχουνε τεχνικές και τοποθετήσεις για αναζήτηση της βλάβης που όπως έχεις καταλάβει είναι αρκετά δύσκολή και ο φίλος μας ο Παναγιώτης τα έχει βρει σκούρα.

Αν είχες παρακολουθήσει το topic, θα είχες παρατηρήσει ότι έχω συμβάλει μέγιστα στη άρση του βραχυκυκλώματος  που το είχε συναντήσει ο Παναγιώτης σε πρώτη φάση σαν βλάβη στο δέκτη του (#36, #38, #40, #44). Ήδη ο Παναγιώτης με έχει  ευχαριστήσει στο post #45 .

Αν θες να βοηθήσεις και μπορείς ( ξέρεις κάτι άλλο πέρα από την Ωμομέτρηση και να προσβάλεις τους άλλους σε προσωπικό επίπεδο ), κάνε το. Αν έχεις διάθεση να ειρωνεύεσαι ανθρώπους που δεν ξέρεις πήγαινε να το κάνεις αλλού, όχι εδώ. Είσαι ήδη εκτεθειμένος από αυτά που πρότεινες στο post #81 και την διάψευσή τους από το post #84.

----------

alex504 (03-11-11)

----------


## tioklou

λοιπον φιλοι μου εχουμε ευχαριστα νεα!!! εβγαλα και τοποθετησα ξανα την πλακετα d! ξανακουμπωσα τισ καλωδιοταινιες και ολα τα καλωδια! παταω παουερ και ειχα σταντ μπαι!!! δεν ακουγοταν ουτε το τικ τικ απο τον ΜΥΤ ουτε τιποτα! παταω ενα καναλι κ ανοιγει! βλεπω τα νουμερα απο τα καναλια αλλα η εικονα του σηματος ειχε μια κουρμπα!!! σε 15 δευτερολεπτα εκλεισε και αναβοσβηνει το λαμπακι 5 φορες! αν την κλιεσω και ξανανοιξω σταθερα αναμενο παλι το λαμπακι και οτανανοιξει παλι τα ιδια!!!

----------


## duomax03

βγάλετα και κούμπωσέ τα καλύτερα

----------


## tioklou

τα εβγαλα ξανα! τους ερειξα και σπρει επαφων ηεικονα δειχνει να ηρθε αλλα το προβλημα οτι κλεινει σε 15 δευτερολεπτα και τα 5 αναβοσβηματα παραμενουν!!! παρολα αυτα ειμαι πολυ χαρουμενος που εχει φτασει σε αυτο το σημειο μετα απο τοσο καιρο!!!

----------

alex504 (03-11-11)

----------


## spiroscfu

Όταν βλέπεις την εικόνα σου βγάζει οριζόντιες γραμμές?

----------


## tioklou

δεν εχω συνδεσει κεραια και βλεπω αυτο το  "χιονι" οτι δεν εχει σημα μεχρι να κλεισει !!! τα νουμερα στα καναλια τα βλεπω πανω δεξια! αν εννοεις Σπυρο αλλες οριζοντιες γραμμες, δεν παρατηρησα!!! να συνδεσω κεραια να δω?

----------


## spiroscfu

> Πρόσεξε το σχήμα. Όταν κλείσει ο ρελές , ο πυκνωτής C6607 μπαίνει παράλληλα στη γέφυρα και επειδή ο ίδιος αποτελεί ac βραχυκύκλωμα , δεν εμφανίζονται τα 220 V στη γέφυρα ανόρθωσης .
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 22814


Κώστα με απογοητεύεις.
Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί τα έβαλες με τον Αποστόλη δηλ. τι λάθος σου είπε?

----------


## spiroscfu

> δεν εχω συνδεσει κεραια και βλεπω αυτο το  "χιονι" οτι δεν εχει σημα μεχρι να κλεισει !!! τα νουμερα στα καναλια τα βλεπω πανω δεξια! αν εννοεις Σπυρο αλλες οριζοντιες γραμμες, δεν παρατηρησα!!! να συνδεσω κεραια να δω?


Τα 5 flash είναι AKB error η εικόνα σου είναι εντάξει ή μήπως είναι πολύ φωτηνη.

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Βεβαιώσου πρώτα ότι έχεις τα 135ν σωστά ,όπως και τα 200 στην οθόνη.

Led 5φορές: Unstable AKB (check starts after 30's, enable TT61
disable TT62) an μπορείς να μπεις στο σέρβις μενού. κοίτα το σχέδιο.

edt mε πρόλαβες Σπύρο

----------


## spiroscfu

Αποστόλη θα προσθέσω ιδιαίτερα για την sony και σωστά ρυθμισμένο G2.

----------


## tioklou

ανεβαζω φωτογραφια και βιντεο με την εικονα και τη λειτουργια της!!!  η εικονα ξαναγινε κουρμπαριστη χωρις να ακουμπιζω τιποτα!!!
to μενου του ηχου αντι για μπλε δειχνει καφε!!!
DSC00115.jpg

----------


## spiroscfu

Παναγιώτη το πρόβλημά σου είναι στην οριζόντια πόλωση,
κοίτα ξανά αυτά που είχες κάνει πριν.

----------


## tioklou

θα τα ξαναδω παλι ολα τα καλωδια και κολλησεις!!!

----------


## spiroscfu

Ακριβώς χωρίς βιασύνες και προσεχτικά,
επίσης μέτρα και της τάσεις στο δευτερεύων αν είναι οκ.

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Κοίταξε προσεκτικά και τους ηλεκτρολυτικούς, μέτρα τάσεις.

----------


## tioklou

τα 200 στην οθονη τα μετραω απο το ΜΥΤ παλι? ναι οκ θα κοιταξω και τους πυκωτες!

----------


## spiroscfu

Μέτρα ξανά αυτά τα τρανζίστορ για βραχυκύκλωμα ή μήπως κατά λάθος έχεις κόψει κάποια γραμμή.
Και δες αν τα 135VDC βγαίνουν κανονικά.

04.jpg

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣΛΑΡΙΣΑ

σπύρο  να  μπεί service  menu  στο  ΤΤ61  να  μας  πει  τι βλέπει  αν  βγάζει  κωδ.  5  έχει  πρόβλημα   crt   εξηγήστε  το  πως  θα  μπεί,  η  ζημιά  δεν  υπήρχε  έγινε   λόγω  μετρήσεων  και  πειραμάτων,   τα  λέμε.


τηλεχειριζόμενο ενοούσα με  την  ανάδραση  και  μέθοδο  απομαγνήτησης    όπως  δουλέυει η απομαγνήτηση  σιγά-σιγά  ανάβει  και  η  λάμπα  με  τον  ίδιο  τρόπο   
αποστόλη  η  γνώμη  μου  είναι οτι  είσαι  πάρα  πολύ  καλός  τεχνικός.

----------


## tioklou

λοιπον εκανα μερικες μετρησεις πριν λιγο!!! αρχικα στη γεφυρα στην εναλλασωμενη βλεπω 200volt kai στην dc 240! o πυκνωτης c6607 bgazei 200v εναλλασωμενη kai ο πυκνωτης c6661 bgazei 240 volt dc!!! ston ΜΥΤ μετραω 136,4 βολτ!!! shmera αλλαξα τις αντιστασεις ρ6601-6608-6606! οι 6601-6606 ειχαν πανω 10w 2ωj! egω εβαλα 10w 2.2ωj! μηπως παιζει ρολο αυτο? η 6608 βρηκα την ιδια 47ωj! αλλα παρατηρω ζεσταινεται παρα πολυ!!!! ζεματαει ενω οι αλλες 2 τιποτα!!!

----------


## Αποστόλης1

*
Η 6608 είναι 0,47Ω ΟΧΙ 47
*
Νά'σαι καλά Νίκο.

----------


## tioklou

αμαν αποστολη κατσε να το δω μην εχω κανει καμμια βλακεια στην 6608!!!! σε ευχαριστω!!!

----------


## tioklou

ναι εχω παρει λαθος αντιστασεις! οι ρ6606-6601 δεν ειναι 2ω αλλα 1.2ω και οι 6608 ειναι 0.47 και εχα βαλει 47! εβαλα την παλια 6608 που δεν ηταν καμμενη και τα βολτ στη γεφυρα ανεβηκαν στα 218 ac kai 278 dc! και στον μεγαλο πυκνωτη εχω παλι 278!!! θα βαλω τις σωστες και θα θα σας πω νεα!!! με συγχωρειτε που σας εβαλα σε ψαξιμο και το λαθος αρχισε απο μενα!!!

απλα αν μπορειτε να μου επιβεβαιωσετε οτι ειναι 1.2ω οι 6601-6606! ευχαριστω!!!

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Τρεις αντιστάσεις στη σειρά με την ίδια ισχύ θα έχουν και παραπλήσιες ωμικές τιμές μεταξύ τους.
 στο σχέδιο είναι 1Ω 
*Άλλαξε τον 6661* 470μΦ/450ν.

----------


## tioklou

λες να εχει προβλημα ο 6661? ποσα βολτ πρεπει να εχω σε αυτον? 300? μηπως αν βλαω τις σωστες αντιστασεις αντι για 2.2ω 1ω βγαλει τα σωστα βολτ ο πυκνωτης? δεν το παιζω γνωστης γιατι δεν ειμαι κιολας απλα ερωτηση κανω!!!

----------


## spiroscfu

Παναγιώτη ο Αποστόλης εννοούσε πως αν βάλεις της σωστές αντιστάσεις R6601=1,2Ω/10W, R6606=1,2Ω/10W, R6608=0,47Ω/10W και μετρήσεις στον C6661 λιγότερο από 300VDC άλλαξε τον.
Το ποιο πιθανόν είναι, η εικόνα να ήταν μαζεμένη δεξιά-αριστερά λόγο της μικρής ισχύος του τροφοδοτικού.

----------


## duomax03

> ανεβαζω φωτογραφια και βιντεο με την εικονα και τη λειτουργια της!!! η εικονα ξαναγινε κουρμπαριστη χωρις να ακουμπιζω τιποτα!!!
>  to μενου του ηχου αντι για μπλε δειχνει καφε!!!


Η οριζόντια μετατόπιση της εικόνας, αν αυτό είναι το πρόβλημα, οφείλεται είτε στους μαγνήτες που υπάρχουν στα πηνία απόκλισης, είτε στο κύκλωμα εξόδου οριζόντιας απόκλισης.

Κοίτα πως μπορείς να τα ρυθμίσεις

ena.JPGduo.JPG

----------

alex504 (03-11-11)

----------


## duomax03

πρέπει να μετρήσεις ωμικά και τα τρανζίστορ που σου είπε ο Σπύρος στο post 116

----------


## tioklou

Καλημερα!!! εβαλα τισ σωστες αντιστασεις και τα βολτ στο μεγαλο πυκνωτη ειναι αλλες φορες 277 και αλλες 282!!! οποτε αλλαζουμε τον c6661? otan κλεινει η τιβι πρεπει ο πυκνωτης να κραταει ταση? γιατι σε μενα πεφτει κατευθειαν στο μηδεν! στη γεφυρα εχω τα 220 οπως και στον c6607! ta 6803-6804 και 6805-6806 δειχνουν οκ!!!

----------


## tioklou

Σε 3 μαγαζια που ρωτησα εχουν 470μφ 400 βολτ! δεν εχουν 450! μου λενε κανει!!! εχει ιδιο μεγεθος? θα κουμπωνει στην πλακετα?να τον παρω η να παραγγειλω τον δικο του? ευχαριστω!!!

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Ελπίζω να μην έχεις πειράξει τους μαγνήτες, τουλάχιστον πριν βεβαιωθείς ότι έχουν μετακινηθεί.
Αν δεν έχεις υπερτάσεις μπορείς να βάλεις 400ν.
Τώρα είδα ότι η τν "έπεσε" στα χέρια σου, ξέρεις την "ιστορία" της??
Αν μπορεις να μάθεις πες να δούμε τι μπορεί να γίνει.

----------


## tioklou

δεν πειραζω τιποτα ακομη!!! αλλαξα πυκνωτη αλλα η ταση παραμενη ρε γαμωτο στα 282!!! ηταν ενος γειτονα την ειδα που την εβγαζε εξω στα σκουπιδια και του λεω θα την παρω!!! το μονο που μου πε αυτος ειναι "καηκε τι θα την κανεις"!!! οταν την εβαλα στην πριζα παταγα το καναλι εκανε κλικ ο ρελες και μετα απο 3 δευτερολεπτα ξαναπηγαινε σταντ μπαι με αναμενο μονιμα το λεντ! δεν αναβοσβηνε τιποτα!!! αλλαξα την ασφαλειοαντισταση και τα 6805-6806! δεν αναβε μετα ουτε το λεντ! κοιταζω το μχ0842 ηταν καμμενο! το αλλαζω μαζι με καινουρια α σφαλειοαντισταση παλι τιποτα! οταν πειραξα τισ καλωδιοταινιες αναψε και ειμαστε εδω που αναβει για 15 δευτερολεπτα,η εικονα εχει την κουρμπα αυτη και μετα το λεντ αναβοσβηνει 5 φορες!!!

----------


## tioklou

υπαρχουν αλλες αντιστασεις εκτος απο τισ 6601-6606-6608 που αλλαχτηκαν και που μπορει να κοβουν τα 300 του πυκνωτη? τα 135 τα βγαζει! 136.4 για την ακριβεια!!! να αλλαξω ολους τουσ πυκωτες που εχουν επαφη με τον 6661 και τη γεφυρα? δηλαδη:6607,6608,6609,6610,6611,6612!

----------


## spiroscfu

Λοιπόν τώρα έχεις 220 στην είσοδο της γέφυρας, 280 στην έξοδο, και 135 στο δευτερεύων στον c6630?

Αν ναι μάλλον η κατανάλωση στο δευτερεύων είναι μεγαλύτερη και πέφτει η τάση του πυκνωτή,
θα σου έλεγα να ελέγξεις ξανά όλο το κύκλωμα που σου είπα στο post #116.

Επίσης μέτρησε αν έχεις τα 200V στο πλακετάκι της οθόνης, για να δούμε αν δουλεύει σωστά η οδήγηση ή το κύκλωμα του μ/σ υψυλής.
 Γιατί μπορεί να υπάρχει και πρόβλημα στην οδήγηση των πηνίων οριζόντιας απόκλισης.

----------


## tioklou

ναι 220 στην είσοδο της γέφυρας, 280 στην έξοδο, και 135 στο στον c6630! στην οθονη στην πλακετα που συνδεεται στην λαμπα να μετρησω?εβγαλα το φετ 6806 και εβαλα το παλιο απο το φετ 6805 που ηταν καλο!!! η τιβι ανοιξε και δεν εχω κουρμπα στην οθονη! μετα απο 15 δευτερολεπτα κλεινει βεβαια και ο πυκνωτης παραμενει στα 282!!! αλλα εφτιαξε η εικονα? το φετ που εβγαλα δεν δειχνει καμενο αλλα ειναι 800βολτ! ενω το παλιο 400.μηπως παιζει ρολο? αντι για *STP5NB40FP ειναι STP6NB80FP!
*

----------


## tioklou

τωρα που την ξανανηξα να μετρησω τα βολτ στην οθονη η εικονα παλι με κουρμπα!!! 4 φορες την ειχα ανειγοκλιεσει πριν και ηταν καλη!!! τι να πω!!! τα βολτ στην οθονη ειναι 189.7!!! σας εχω τρελλανει και εχω τρελλαθει!!!

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Κάποια φίσα δεν πατάει ή έχεις ψυχρή. 
Δεν απάντησες αν είναι υπερφωτισμένη η οθόνη (χαμήλωσε φωτεινότητα)

Αν δειις τον γείτονα ρώτησε πριν "καεί" αν έπαιζε καλά και αν την έδωσε σε μάστορα.
για κλείσιμο (5 λεντ) πρέπει να ενεργ/σει το ΤΤ61 και απενεργ/σει το ΤΤ62. σελ5
οδηγίες σελ. 24 κ 25

Μπες service menu σελ.24 Initialising>Model Setting να δεις αν είναι επιλεγμένο το σωστό μοντέλο. χρειάζεται κοντρόλ.

----------


## spiroscfu

Για μέτρα και ωμικά τα δυο πόδια από το fet αν έχουν διαρροή (2 και 3 μήπως για κάποιο λόγο τα καίει).
STP5NB40-pinout.jpg
μεταξύ drain-source υπάρχει δίοδος δηλ. θα μετρήσεις ~700mV με το μαύρο του πολύμετρου  στο 2 και το κόκκινο στο 3,
αλλά όταν τα βάλεις αντίθετα πρέπει να μην σου δείξει *τίποτα*.
STP5NB40-circuits.jpg

Αν τα μετρήσεις σωστά τότε όταν σου κάνει το πρόβλημα (μαζεμένη εικόνα), χτύπα λίγο το σασί με ένα κατσαβίδι μήπως είναι κάποια ψυχρή.
Αν δεν είναι και αυτό κάνε και αυτό που σου είπε ο Αποστόλης και αν δεν είναι ούτε και αυτό τότε μετά βλέπουμε.

----------


## Αποστόλης1

> Ναι αν δεν βαριόσουν να διαβάσεις την πορεία των post του topic και αν δεν το έπαιζες super επαγγελματίας θα διάβαζες στο post  #44 ότι γράφω . Όντως από τα πρώτα πράγματα που κάνουμε. Έχει γίνει αυτό. Τουλάχιστον έτσι υποθέτω.
> 
> Πρόσεξε το σχήμα. Όταν κλείσει ο ρελές , ο πυκνωτής C6607 μπαίνει παράλληλα στη γέφυρα και επειδή ο ίδιος αποτελεί ac βραχυκύκλωμα , δεν εμφανίζονται τα 220 V στη γέφυρα ανόρθωσης .
> 
> Λάθος νοοτροπία. Δεν υπάρχει σωστό και λάθος. Υπάρχουνε τεχνικές και τοποθετήσεις για αναζήτηση της βλάβης που όπως έχεις καταλάβει είναι αρκετά δύσκολή και ο φίλος μας ο Παναγιώτης τα έχει βρει σκούρα.
> 
> Αν είχες παρακολουθήσει το topic, θα είχες παρατηρήσει ότι έχω συμβάλει μέγιστα στη άρση του βραχυκυκλώματος  που το είχε συναντήσει ο Παναγιώτης σε πρώτη φάση σαν βλάβη στο δέκτη του (#36, #38, #40, #44). Ήδη ο Παναγιώτης με έχει  ευχαριστήσει στο post #45 .
> 
> Αν θες να βοηθήσεις και μπορείς ( ξέρεις κάτι άλλο πέρα από την Ωμομέτρηση και να προσβάλεις τους άλλους σε προσωπικό επίπεδο ), κάνε το. Αν έχεις διάθεση να ειρωνεύεσαι ανθρώπους που δεν ξέρεις πήγαινε να το κάνεις αλλού, όχι εδώ. Είσαι ήδη εκτεθειμένος από αυτά που πρότεινες στο post #81 και την διάψευσή τους από το post #84.



Ελπίζω να μην επιμένεις ακόμα ότι ο πυκνωτής αποτελεί βραχυκύκλωμα,  Ακόμα και στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση(ανοιχτή επαφή) έπρεπε να μετράει μερικά βόλτ, και με κλειστή 220, που επιβεβαιώθηκε στα #118 κ 121.

Μιλάς για τη "διάψευσή" μου στο #84 (ti ρώτησα και πως απάντησε?) αλλά παραβλέπεις(!!)  την επιβεβαίωσή μου στο #93 που ανακαλύπτει δυο ανοιχτές αντιστάσεις μέχρι τη γέφυρα .
ΌΣον αφορά τη μεθοδολογία, αν τα δεδομένα που έχεις σε οδηγούνε προς τα πίσω και συ πας μπροστά, για μένα είναι λάθος, για σενα διαφορετική τεχνική "λάθος νοοτροπία".  
Εγώ εξέφρασα την αντίθεσή μου στα γραφόμενα σου, δεν έδωσα προσωπικό τόνο ούτε σε χαρακτήρισα,  εκτός και δε θέλεις αντίλογο.
Εσύ προσπαθείς μια αντιπαράθεση σε τεχνικό θέμα να τη μετατρέψεις σε προσωπική: 
< αν δεν το έπαιζες super επαγγελματίας > 
< Αν έχεις διάθεση να ειρωνεύεσαι ανθρώπους >
<να προσβάλεις τους άλλους σε προσωπικό επίπεδο>

----------


## duomax03

Από το γεγονός ότι το LED «φλασάρει» πέντε φορές και με βάση το διαγνωστικό πρόγραμμα - error code του σασί AE-5A CHASSIS για το μοντέλο KV-32FQ75D υποδηλώνεται κάποια αστάθεια του κυκλώματος αυτομάτου ελέγχου της πόλωσης της καθόδου της τηλεόρασης ΑΚΒ - Automatic kinescope bias. Αυτό το κύκλωμα βρίσκεται μέσα στο ολοκληρωμένο IC4301 CXA2100Q-TL που βρίσκεται στο E BOARD. Πληροφοριακά ορίστε η εικόνα :

E BOARD IC4301 CXA2100Q-TL.JPG

Mετά, μπαίνεις στο Service Menu πατώντας τα πλήκτρα P + και P- στο κάτω μέρος του πάνελ της τηλεόρασης.

enterSVC.JPG


Εμφανίζεται το ‘TT’ και πατάς 61 (SERVICE MODE ) το κάνεις  enable και στη συνέχεια με τον ίδιο τρόπο κάνεις disable to 62 (PRODUCTION MODE )

Τι κάνεις εσύ τώρα. Αρχικά σταμάτα να αλλάζεις πυκνωτές από την πλακέτα. Δεν επισκευάζεις μητρική, τηλεόραση επισκευάζεις. Στη συνέχεια παραγγέλνεις το CXA2100Q-TL από τη Sony ή από το διαδίκτυο ή ό τον Φανό στη Σολωμού.

----------


## spiroscfu

Όχι ακόμη (ολοκληρωμένα) πρώτα πρέπει να δουλέψει σωστά το κύκλωμα του οριζοντίου.
Το ΑΚΒ error μπορεί να οφείλεται και σε αυτό , Κώστα τα διαγνωστικά δεν είναι αλάνθαστα το αντίθετο θα έλεγα.

----------

alex504 (03-11-11)

----------


## tioklou

λοιπον μπηκα στο σερβις μενου και η τηλεοραση μενει αναμενη δε σβηνει ουτε εχω τα 5 αναβοσβηματα!!! περασα ξανα με κολληση και τα φετ και τα 6803-6804 και αρκετους πυκνωτες ακομα και το μετασχηματιστη υψηλης! η εικονα εφτιαξε παλι(ως ποτε θα δουμε)! λογικη υπηρχε-υπαρχει θεμα κολλησης οπως ειπε ο αποστολης! η εικονα ειναι σκουρα και το μενου εχει ενα περιεργο πρασινο καφε χρωμα δεν εχει το μπλε! οπως και η τιβι δεν εχει το μπλε οταν ανοιγει αλλα μαυρο!!! το CXA2100Q-TL που λες Κωστα λες να παιζει ρολο και για τη μειωμενη ταση στο μεγαλο πυκνωτη οπως και για τα 190 αντι 200 βολτ στην οθονη?

----------


## duomax03

Δεν ξέρω ρε φιλαράκι. Με βάση το διαγνωστικό πρόγραμμα προσπαθώ να σε βοηθήσω.

----------


## spiroscfu

> λοιπον μπηκα στο σερβις μενου και η τηλεοραση μενει αναμενη δε σβηνει ουτε εχω τα 5 αναβοσβηματα!!! περασα ξανα με κολληση και τα φετ και τα 6803-6804 και αρκετους πυκνωτες ακομα και το μετασχηματιστη υψηλης! η εικονα εφτιαξε παλι(ως ποτε θα δουμε)! λογικη υπηρχε-υπαρχει θεμα κολλησης οπως ειπε ο αποστολης! η εικονα ειναι σκουρα και το μενου εχει ενα περιεργο πρασινο καφε χρωμα δεν εχει το μπλε! οπως και η τιβι δεν εχει το μπλε οταν ανοιγει αλλα μαυρο!!! το CXA2100Q-TL που λες Κωστα λες να παιζει ρολο και για τη μειωμενη ταση στο μεγαλο πυκνωτη οπως και για τα 190 αντι 200 βολτ στην οθονη?


Κάνε και μια ρύθμιση στο G2, αλλά μπορεί να είναι και οθόνη(και για αυτό να την πέταξαν).

----------

alex504 (03-11-11)

----------


## tioklou

Ναι ρε συ Κωστα το ξερω!!! Εχεις ασχοληθει σαν να ηταν δικια σου!!! οπως και ο Σπυρος και ο Αποστολης!!!

----------


## tioklou

Σπυρο αν μπορεις δωσε μου μια βοηθεια μονο για το τι ειναι το G2 kai πως θα το ρυθμισω!!! παντως χθες καποιες στιγμες καθως κουνουσα καλωδια και εβγαζα φισες μου εμφανιστηκε το μπλε!!! οτι γινεται προσπαθω να το πω!

----------


## spiroscfu

Η τηλεόραση με μαύρο ράστερ και στρίβεις το ποτενσιόμετρο μέχρι να δεις γραμμές επιστροφής,
και όταν εμφανιστούν το κάνεις ένα κλικ πίσω.
05.jpg




> Σπυρο αν μπορεις δωσε μου μια βοηθεια μονο για το  τι ειναι το G2 kai πως θα το ρυθμισω!!! παντως χθες καποιες στιγμες  καθως κουνουσα καλωδια και εβγαζα φισες μου εμφανιστηκε το μπλε!!! οτι  γινεται προσπαθω να το πω!


τώρα το είδα μήπως το καλώδιο που ανεβάζει το μπλέ δεν κάνει σωστή επαφή.

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Να περάσει και τις κολλήσεις της πλακέτας οθόνης.

----------


## duomax03

Αφού θες κοντρίτσες θα τις έχεις...




> Ελπίζω να μην επιμένεις ακόμα ότι ο πυκνωτής αποτελεί βραχυκύκλωμα, Ακόμα και στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση(ανοιχτή επαφή) έπρεπε να μετράει μερικά βόλτ, και με κλειστή 220, που επιβεβαιώθηκε στα #118 κ 121


Εγώ γράφω στο post #70 


> και επειδή ο πυκνωτής στο *AC* είναι βραχυκύκλωμα


και εσύ λες  


> Ελπίζω να μην επιμένεις ακόμα ότι ο πυκνωτής αποτελεί βραχυκύκλωμα


. Τι να πω ; Να γίνω κακός ; Δεν θέλω …θα μου κάνει παρατήρηση ο Σπύρος




> αλλά παραβλέπεις(!!) την επιβεβαίωσή μου στο #93 που ανακαλύπτει δυο ανοιχτές αντιστάσεις μέχρι τη γέφυρα


Άργησες μεγάλε. Στο post 72 είχα αναφέρει την αναγκαιότητα ελέγχου τους. Από τα πρώτα πράγματα που έπρεπε να γίνουνε….



> Τον διαιρέτη τάσης που αποτελείται από τις αντιστάσεις R6606 1,2 10 W, R6607, R6608 – 0,47 10 W, R6601 1,2 10 W εκτός κυκλώματος





> ΌΣον αφορά τη μεθοδολογία, αν τα δεδομένα που έχεις σε οδηγούνε προς τα πίσω και συ πας μπροστά, για μένα είναι λάθος, για σενα διαφορετική τεχνική "λάθος νοοτροπία"


Είπαμε πάμε πίσω ολοταχώς « Αρχαιοελληνική Τεχνολογία»




> Εγώ εξέφρασα την αντίθεσή μου στα γραφόμενα σου, δεν έδωσα προσωπικό τόνο ούτε σε χαρακτήρισα, εκτός και δε θέλεις αντίλογο.
>  Εσύ προσπαθείς μια αντιπαράθεση σε τεχνικό θέμα να τη μετατρέψεις σε προσωπική


Καλύτερα να μην σχολιάσω

----------


## spiroscfu

> Εγώ γράφω στο post #70 και εσύ λες  . Τι να πω ; Να γίνω κακός ; Δεν θέλω …θα μου κάνει παρατήρηση ο Σπύρος


Κώστα Xc=1/ωC  και έχουμε 50Hz και 220V.

----------


## tioklou

περασα κολλησεις και την πλακετα της οθονης στις περισσοτερες επαφες αλλα τα χρωματα στο μενου παραμενουν πρασινωπα!!! η οθονη δεν κανει κουρμπα ειναι οκ(μεχρι στιγμης)! να πειραξω το g2? ειναι το μαυρο ρυθμιστικο στο πλαι της πλακετας ε? να ψεκασωολες τισ πλακετες με σπρει επαφων χωρις λαδι μηπως και? παντως εικονα στα καναλια εχω καλη! θα τραβιξω και μια φωτο αυριο να δειτε!

----------


## spiroscfu

Πείραξε το δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα (μαθαίνεις κιόλας), σπρέι μην ρίξεις πουθενά (μου σηκώνονται οι τρίχες όταν το ακούω).
Και γράψε τη τάσης μετράς στην φίσα αυτήν
06.jpg

----------


## tioklou

λοιπον μετρησα τασεις εκει που μου πες και : R=4.06 G=4.17 B=4.10 IK=9.69

----------


## spiroscfu

Βάλε μια εικόνα (αν μπορείς λευκή) και ξαναμέτρα της τάσης.

----------


## tioklou

αυτο ηταν με μαυρη οθονη! κατσε να σκεφτω τι θα κανω με λευκο!!!

----------


## tioklou

δεν τα καταφερα για ασπρο φοντο απλα σε ντιβιντι πατησα παυση σε μια ασπρη λαμψη στο κεντρο!!!R=4.24 g=4.36 B=4.31
παντως οχι δεν εχω καλη εικονα! εχει πολυ πρασινο και κοκκινο! στο βιντεο ειδα μπλε!!!

----------


## tioklou

ακομη το G2 δεν το χω αγγιξει!!!

----------


## spiroscfu

Αν ανοίξεις τέρμα το G2 σε μαύρο φόντο τη βλέπεις.


edit: 
Κάνε αυτό που είπαμε στο #145

----------


## tioklou

πατησα παση στο ντιβιντι σε μαυρο φοντο! το γυριζω το g2 μεχρι τερμα και δε βλεπω διαφορα εκτος απο τα γραμματα του pause που φαινονται στην οθονη και ροζιζουν οταν το γυριζω!!!

----------


## spiroscfu

Μια επισύναψη γιατί έχω χαθεί λίγο μετά από 157 ποστ,
τα ~200V τα έχεις? και πόση τάση έχεις στην μεσαία λήψη από το RV5376 (G2) με προσοχή πρέπει να έχει ~450V?

----------


## tioklou

παιζει το dvd και μετραω! 196.6 βολτ στην οθονη και στο g2 poy να μετρησω? εχει δυο ποδαρακια και μετραω μηδεν!!! μαλλον μετραω 2-5-8 mv! den einai σταθερο! 450 βολτ? μαλλον μετραω καπου λαθος!!! εννοεις τον πιν που γραφει g2 kai συνδεεται με την λαμπα? εβαλα τον ακροδεκτη εκει και τον αλλον στα υπολοιπα και εβλεπα 85βολτ  εναλλασομενη!

----------


## spiroscfu

Παναγιώτη μέτρησε στα σημεία που σου σημειώνω, για οθόνη νου μυρίζει.

05.jpg 

Επίσης μέτρα αν υπάρχουν και τα 1000V στην φύσα.


edit: η τάση G2 είναι συνεχόμενη (DC).
       και την γείωση του πολύμετρου στην γείωση και για τα R,G,B.

----------


## tioklou

σορι Σπυρο που σε ξαναρωταω βαζω την μια ακρη στο ποτενσιομετρο του g2 kai thn Αλλη στα rgb? ta 1000 de mporv na ta metrhs γιατι το πολυμετρο φτανει μεχρι 600!!! με τον τροπο που λεω βγαζω στο R=110 sto G=140 kai sto B=144! paizei video pantws!!!

----------


## spiroscfu

Άστα τα 1000, 
με το μαύρο του πολύμετρου στην γείωση της τηλεόρασης (έτσι θα γίνουν όλες οι μετρήσεις).

----------


## tioklou

loipon g2=0 r=105 g=115 b=131

----------


## spiroscfu

Δεν γίνεται ρε Παναγιώτη να έχεις αυτήν την τάση στο G2 (θα έσβηνε από προστασία και η εικόνα θα ήταν πολύ φωτεινή).

----------


## tioklou

to g2 exei 2 πινακια! βαζω το μαυρο στη γειση της τβι και το αλλο και στα 2! και στα 2 βλεπω μηδεν ταση ρε γαμωτο!!!!

----------


## spiroscfu

Στα άλλα πόδια από το ποτενσιόμετρο τη μετράς?

----------


## tioklou

και στα 2 ποδαρακια που εχει το ποτενσιομετρο μετραγα 0 ταση!!! τι να πω? μηπως κανω καπου λαθος? οπως μου εξηγησες μετρησα!!! τα παρατησα τωρα την εκλεισα!!! εβγαλες κανα συμπερασμα απο τισ μετρησεις τον RGB? παντως ...αποτι θυμαμαι τωρα,χθες το μπλε το ειδα καποια στιγμη κουνωντας την πλακετα των scart! χωρις την πλακετα αυτη επανω εβλεπα τριπλα τα νουμερα τον καναλιων και δεν ειχα καλη εικονα!!!

----------


## spiroscfu

Συγνώμη ρε Παναγιώτη μπέρδεψα την κάθοδο με την άνοδο.
Αν έχεις εκεί που σου έχω το βέλος *0V* τότε άλλαξε την αντίσταση που σου έχω *κυκλώσει*.


07.jpg

----------


## tioklou

Σπυρο δωσε μου 5λεπτα να το μετρησω!!!

----------


## tioklou

εκει μετραω 85 βολτ! ειχα μαυρη εικονα(χωρις σημα καναλιου)!

----------


## spiroscfu

Εκεί που σου έχω το βέλος πρέπει να μετρήσεις 400 με 450VDC, αύριο κοίτα το κύκλωμα διοδάκη,αντίσταση,πυκνωτές.
Και μετά ρύθμιση G2 όπως είπαμε.

----------


## tioklou

ενταξει!!!

----------


## tioklou

ΛΟιπον συμβαινει κατι παραξενο! η πλακετα επανω δεν εχει ουτε το rv5376(g2) ουτε  to r5386 oyte th diodo! einai eno se ekeino το κομματι σα να μην ειχαν τοποθετηθει απο το εργοστασιο! εγω telika μετραγα kai γυριζα τo rv5375! 2 φωτογραφιες απο την πλακετα!!!DSC00120.jpgDSC00121.jpg

----------


## tioklou

metrhsa το G2=69 ΒΟΛΤ!

----------


## spiroscfu

Παναγιώτη αυτό είναι το stat, ρύθμισε όπως είπαμε το G2 αλλά από τον μ/σ υψυλής.

----------


## tioklou

οκ! loipon logika prepei na htan to κατω βιδακι που γραφει σκριν! το γυρισα μεχρι που ειδα κατι αρρεες γραμμες,αν το γυριζα λιγο παραπανω γινοταν ροζ με τις γραμμες αυτεσ και το ξαναπηγα πισω μεχρι που εσβησαν! το g2 to metrhsa meta 82 βολτ!!!

----------


## tioklou

λοιπον μετρησα σκετο το κοκκινο καλωδιο του G2 εκτος πλακετας και μου δειχνει τα ιδια βολτ! 82!!! δεν ανεβαζει!!! μηπως ολα ξεκινανε απο την χαμηλη ταση του μεγαλου πυκνωτη? 282 απο 300+?

----------


## tioklou

αλλαξα το q6805 απλα απο περιεργια επειδη μου κανε εντυπωση που η ψυκτρα του ηταν παγωμενη (τωρα ζεσταινεται)!δεν ξερω αν ηταν αυτο η αν επαιξε ρολο η ρυθμιση του G2 αλλα τα χρωματα ειναι φυσιολογικα! και το μπλε στο μενου και στην εικονα!!! τα βολτ στο g2 και στο μεγαλο πυκνωτη παραμενουν χαμηλα! 82 και 282 αντιστοιχα!

----------


## spiroscfu

Είσαι σίγουρος που στο G2 μετράς 82V*DC*, το q6805 είναι east-west correction δεν έχει σχέση με τα χρώματα.

----------


## tioklou

ναι ρε συ Σπυρο 82!κατσε ανεβαζω φωτογραφια απο με την εικονα να δεις!!! μα και μενα μου κανε εντυπωση που εφτιαξε με την αλλαγη! ισως απο g2 na εστρωσε!!!

----------


## tioklou

DSC00122.jpgDSC00123.jpg

συγκεκριμενα τωρα το g2 htan 77 ozte kan 82! eilikrina μηπως υπολειτουργει?

----------


## spiroscfu

Πάνω στην βάσει της οθόνης συνεχίζεις να έχεις και στα τρία χρώματα περίπου στα 140V.

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Για G2 μέτρα  C5383, C5382, για βραχυκύκλωμα kai *άλλαξε R6832:1.8KΩ/1w kai D5381*

kαι μη ξαναμετρήσεις τάση πριν τη μεσαία λήψη του ποτ/ρου.

Αν έχεις 1.8 ή 2.2ΚΩ *1/2W* μπορείς δοκιμαστικά να τη βάλεις στη ρ6832 και αν τη κάψει αμέσως κάνεις και τα υπόλοιπα.είναι στο D στην άλλη άκρη του καλωδίου.

----------


## spiroscfu

Αποστόλη δεν έχει G2 απο τα 1000V αλλά από το μ/σ υψυλής κατευθείαν.

----------


## tioklou

ναι συνεχιζω να εχω R=135 G=125 B=138 με σταθερη εικονα! αλλα ομως να δειχνει κανονικα μου κανειεντυπωση! ναι εχει κενο η πλακετα σε αυτους τους πυκνωτες και τη διοδο!

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Καί μέτρησε απευθείας στον ΜΥΤ??  οπότε δεν θα έχει και διοδάκι, σε ποια 
σελ. είναι η πλκτ όθονης, κοίταγα σ.81,2
 μέτρησε για βραχ/μα πυκνωτή??

Το ποτ/ρο του ΜΥΤ το κούνησε μήπωςδεν πατάει??

----------


## tioklou

στη 49 σελιδα υπαρχουν! στo post 173 εχω βαλει φωτογραφια της πλακετας οθονης! ναι εβαλα οπως μου πε ο Σπυρος τον κοκκινο ακροδεκτη του πολυμετρου στο κοκκινο καλωδιο του G2 και το αλλο γειωση! 77 βολτ!!!

----------


## tioklou

το ποτενσιομετρο του g2 λες? ναι το κουνισα και αλλαξε τιμες!!! μεχρι 110 πηγαινε!

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Ναι αυτό κοίταγα αλλάδεν ταιριαζει με φωτο, άρα ΜΥΤ και ίσως βάση ή οθόνη??
σ81 εννοούσα του χαρτιού.
Τι εσωτερική αντ/ση έχει το όργανο σου??

Ρύθμισε το φοκους στο μυτ για πιο καθαρή εικόνα, αλλά μάλλον βλέπω ότι πείραξες και στατ

----------


## tioklou

οχ τωρα μου βαζετε δυσκολα! δεν ξερω τι αντισταση εσωτερικη εχει! ειναι το VELLEMAN DVM851! Για το οργανο μου το πε και ο Σπυρος μηπως δεν μετραω σωστα και σας τα λεω αλλα νταλον!!!!
αυτα βρηκα:
DC voltage range
0.2 - 600 V



AC voltage range
0.2 - 600 V



DC current range
0.0002 - 10 A



Resistance range
200 - 2000000 Ω

----------


## tioklou

ναι το πειραξα το στατ! νομιζα πως ηταν το g2! pvw na to επαναφερω? α η εικονα σαν να εχει μια μικρη κληση προσ τα δεξια! αυτο απο το σερβις μενου το ρυθμιζω ε? τωρα για το φοκους να το πειραξω ή θα τα κανω χειροτερα?

----------


## spiroscfu

Μέσα στο μενού του *χρήστη* πρέπει να υπάρχει περιστροφή εικόνας.

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Αν έχεις αντίσταση 10ΜΩ ή >1Μω βάλτη σε σειρά με το όργανο και μέτρα τα 135ν. Πόσα δείχνει με και χωρίς αντ/ση.   
Αν δεν πείραξες φοκους μη το πειράξεις μόνο το στατ, από τη σκόνη θα δεις που περίπου ήταν και θα παρακολουθείς εικόνα.

----------


## tioklou

οκ αντισταση δεν εχω αλλα θα το κανω για να ξερουμε!!! οκ θα επαναφερω την εικονα απο μενου χρηστη και οσο για το στατ να το φτασω εκει οπου το λευκο δε ροζιζει ε?

----------


## spiroscfu

Το stat αυτό που κάνει είναι να ρυθμίζει την σύγκληση των χρωμάτων,
την ρύθμιση του μπορείς να την κάνεις βάζοντας άσπρα γράμματα για εικόνα και πειράζοντας το stat θα δεις πως η άσπρες γραμμές θα βγάζουν και άλλα χρώματα (πάνω και κάτω από αυτές), όταν σου έχει μόνο άσπρο είναι οκ (μπαγκαλίστηκα) αφού δεν έχεις όργανα.

----------


## tioklou

ενταξει!!!

----------


## Αποστόλης1

πείραξε ελαφρά και φοκους βλέποντας εικόνα με νορμάλ φωτεινότητα/αντίθεση
αν δεις βελτίωση ξαναγύρνα στο στατ και πάλι φοκους

----------


## tioklou

εκανα τις ρυθμισεις και μολις εκλεισα το καπακι απο πισω!!! Θελω να πω ενα μεγαλο μεγαλο ευχαριστω σε ολα τα παιδια που με βοηθησανε και που η συμπεριφορα τους ηταν σαν να ηταν δικια τους η τηλεοραση!!! Πραγματικα χαιρομαι πολυ που υπαρχει ενα τετοιο σαϊτ με τετοιους ανθρωπους που δεν αρνουνται να μεταδωσουν τις γνωσεις τους και τη βοηθεια τους σε ατομα αρχαρια και αγνωστα σε αυτους!!!

----------


## tioklou

γεια σας και παλι! θελω να ξαναανοιξω το θεμα για την τηλεοραση αυτη! θελω να ρωτησω πως μπορω να κανω ενα σωστο calibration στα χρωματα και στο μεγεθος τησ εικονας! δυστυχωσ δεν εχω καποιο οργανο να με βοηθησει και απο το service manual βαζοντας τισ προτεινομενες τιμες μεσα απο το service menu ειμαι τελειως εκτος!!! στα χρωματα το προβλημα μου ειναι οτι υπαρχει ενα ελαφρυ κιτρινο χρωμα στα ανθρωπινα προσωπα κ σε καποιεσ σκινες! οχι παντα ομως! και το πρασινο ειναι αρκετα ανοιχτο και περιεργο!!! οσο για τισ ρυθμισεις στο μεγεθος τησ εικονας το κανω μπακαλιστικα πωσ  θα δειχνει καλο αλλα παλι εχεθι καμπυλες και ειναι ελαχιστα σταβη! ευχαριστω πολυ προκαταβολικα!!!

----------


## spiroscfu

Γειά σου Παναγιώτη, για την ρύθμιση των χρωμάτων θα βρεις ένα λευκό φόντο (πραγματικό άσπρο όμως όχι αποχρώσεις)
και στο μενού με τις ρυθμίσεις των χρωμάτων θα το φέρεις στην θέση που θα δείς το σωστότερο αποτέλεσμα.


Με την γεωμετρία θα κατεβάσεις μια τέτοια εικόνα πχ. ή ότι άλλο θέλεις (δες και εδώ http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Test_card )
και θα προσπαθήσεις να κάνεις της γραμμές παράλληλες.


Υγ.
Γενικά μην περιμένεις και πολλά πράγματα, η γεωμετρία ακόμη και σε επισκευασμένη σωστά δεν είναι καλή,
και η οθόνη σου μάλλον έχει αρχίσει να πέφτει (έχει πάρει την κατιούσα).

----------


## tioklou

Σπυρο καλημερα! Εκανα κατι αλλαγες στισ ρυθμισεις αλλα ακομη δν ειναι οπωσ θα επρεπε να ειναι! το λευκο ειναι τελειο και στα γραμματα και στα σηματα των σταθμων! το προβλημα ειναι σε καποιες αποχρωσεις κιτρινου πρασινου! και μια αλλη παρατηρηση: το dvd εχει συνδεση και vga και συνδεσα παραλληλα μια οθονη υπολογιστη για να βλεπω τη διαφορα! οταν εβαλα το avia dvd calibration disk σε κατι γραμματα απο κατω ενω η οθονη τα εδειχνε σκουρο πορτοκαλι η τηλεοραση τα εδειχνε κιτρινα! δεν ξερω! να ειναι πεσμενη η οθονη? δεν ειναι τοσο κουραστικο η ενοχλητικο που να μην μπορεισ να παρακολουθησεις πιο πολυ το ψαχνω αν μπορει να τελειοποιηθει η εικονα!!! ευχαριστω και παλι!!!

----------


## spiroscfu

Αν το λευκό είναι καλό τότε η οθόνη σου πρέπει να είναι ok,
για βάλε καμιά φωτογραφία με λευκό ράστερ και άλλη μια με την κάρτα χρωμάτων (πρέπει να υπάρχουν στο dvd σου).

----------


## tioklou

DSC00105.jpgDSC00106.jpgDSC00107.jpg

----------


## tioklou

δεν ξερω αν βοηθανε οι φωτογραφιες αυτες! το λευκο ειναι πραγματικο λευκο αλα δεν απεικονιζεται εδω καλα! αυτο που παρατηρω στην τριτη φωτο ειναι αυτεσ οι μπλε γραμμες στουσ κυκλους που τρεμουν πολυ γρηγορα! στην οθονη του pc δεν συμβαινει αυτο!

----------


## tioklou

DSC00108.jpgDSC00109.jpgDSC00110.jpg

----------


## spiroscfu

Αν το λευκό όπως λες είναι εντάξει και οι αποχρώσεις επίσης, τότε η οθόνη είναι μια χαρά 
και η γεωμετρία της εντάξει μου φαίνεται (μην περιμένεις πολλά από αυτήν).


Υγ.
Πάντως όπως τα έλεγες εγώ νόμιζα πως θα ήταν μαγνητισμένη ή ξερυθμισμένα τα δακτυλίδια της οθόνης (αλλά είναι ok).

----------


## tioklou

αυτεσ οι μπλε γραμμες που δειχνει στην 3 φωτογραφια ειναι κατι ανησυχητικο? δεν μοθ το κανει σε αλλη τηλεοραση κ οθονη! η γεωμετρια θελει ρυθμιση ακομη κανει μια ελαφρια κουρμπα στο πανω κ στο κατω αλλα δεν το πειραζω παραπανω!!!!

----------


## tioklou

απλα επιμενω στη ρυθμιση της γιατι εχουμε μια philips τηλεοραση 29 ιντσων 100ΗΖ crt tης οποιας τα χρωματα και η ποιοτητα εικονας δεν συγκρινονται με τη sony ayth! και μου εκανε εντυπωση το γιατι!!! ισως και γω το ψαχνω παραπανω απο οσο γινεται!!!

----------


## spiroscfu

Δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα στην τρίτη φωτογραφία, κάποια περίεργη test pattern θα είναι αυτή. 

Παναγιώτη όπως σου είπα μην την ψελλίζεις και πολύ, άστην έτσι μια χαρά είναι η συγκεκριμένη.

----------


## tioklou

Καλησπερα! Επανερχομαι στο θεμα της τηλεορασης μιας και προσφατα μου επανεμφανισε το error tvn 5 led το οποιο και απενεργοποιηησα απο το service menu(Unstable AKB,enable TT61 disable TT62). Ayto me evale στη διαδικασια να το ψαξω ξανα μηπως και ωρω καποια λυση για την πεσμενη οθονη! αυτη τη στιγμη καθαρη και αρκετα καλη εικονα δειχνει με επιλογη 0 στο g-drive! Βρηκα μια λυση στο ιντερνετ και το παρακατω κυκλωμα στο οποιο παρεμβαλεις το IK κυκλωμα στην πλακετα της οθονης με 3 διοδους κ πια δεν κανει ελεγχο για unstable AKB και δεν σβηνει! Αυτο που θελω να ρωτησω ειναι αν καποιος to exei δοκιμασει να μου πει την αποψη του και αν με αυτο τροφοδοτουται τα 3 χρωματα με περισσοτερο ρευμα και θα υπαρχει και βελτιωση στην εικονα! Ευχαριστω πολυ!

IK.gif

----------


## apavlidis

> Γεια σας! επεσε στα χερια μου μια sony 32 με το εξης προβλημα!!! στην αναμονη το λαμπακι ειναι μονιμα αναμενο! παταω το κοθμπι προγραμματοσ πανω στην τηλεοραση να ανοιξει(δεν εχω τηλεχειριστηριο),ακουγεται το κλικ σβινει το λαμπακι και μετα απο 3 δευτερολεπτα ξαναακουγεται το κλικ του ρελε και ξαναναβει το λαμπακι χωρισ να ανοιξει η τηλεοραση!!! καμμια ιδεα? ευχαριστω παρα πολυ προκαταβολικα!!!!


Για αρχή αντικατάσταση ΟΛΩΝ των πυκνωτών σε τροφοδοσία και υψηλή τάση. Επίσης ξεκόλλησε και μέτρησε το τρανζίστορ υψηλής τάσης μην είναι βραχυκυκλωμένο.

----------


## mikemtb73

Από το 2011 παίζει να έχει αλλάξει άλλες 2 συσκευες ο νηματοθετης....

Στάλθηκε από το SM-A520F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

